# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Βορειοανατολική Αττική Σε Εγρήγορση!

## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχομεν και λέμεν!
Καινούρια σεζόν ξεκινά και εδώ πάνω βράζουμε.  ::  

Μετά από ένα meeting που έγινε με τα nodes της περιοχής, με αφορμή το Link που ετοιμάζεται από Top_Gun σε iLuSiOn, είδαμε ότι είμαστε πολλοί και κάτι γίνεται. Συνοπτικά: ο κόμβος (#7664) eLeCtRoNiOs διαθέτει ap και έχει ήδη ένας σίγουρο client, Johnny_Cooper (#8765), και ένα υποψήφιο Maenkrom (#10010) .Ο Sir_Pretender (#767 ::  είναι σε αναμονή για να βγει κάνα link με ΒΠ, και ο Jimakos (#7677) μαζί με τον raptor (#8047) καθώς δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή με awmn, είναι σε αναμονή.

Αυτά εν ολίγοις. Υπάρχουν αρκετά nodes στην περιοχή ακόμα. Άμα κάποιος έχει πρόθεση να κάνει κάτι, ας κάνει κάνα post να δούμε τις προθέσεις του, να γνωριστούμε, να δούμε τι θα γίνει τέλος πάντων.

----------


## dti

::  Μην ξεχνάς και το Πολυδένδρι...

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Σωστά, μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι περιοχές μας είναι μάλλον αυτές που θα συνδέσουν το EWN με το AWMN.  ::   ::

----------


## Olympic

Παρών νέος κόμβος 9735 από το Ολυμπιακό Χωριό

SW1HEZ-B52

Γειά σε όλους

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Τι παίζει με το Ολυμπιακό Χωρίο? Έχει γεμίσει κόσμο πια? Κατοικούνται όλα τα διαμερίσματα? Ψήσε κόσμο να γεμίσεις το AP σου.  ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Την Κυριακή κατά 99% θα scanάρουμε από iLuSioN (#8715) Κρυονέρι, για να δούμε άμα θα βγεί το link με τον Top_Gun. Σε περίπτωση που θα βγεί παμε για εξοπλισμό asap, και καλό θα ήταν να ξεραμε άμα ψήνετε κανείς απο εκεί γύρω για κανα link.  ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Δέν έκατσε το link με topgun από iLuSioN (#8715). 
Έχουμε αφήσει μια ferimex 26αρα που εκπέμπει προς Πεύκη-Κηφισιά-Θρακομακεδόνες με ssid awmn-3749-ap. Άμα ενδοιαφέρεται κανένας ας κάνει κανα scan μήπως βγεί κανα link.

----------


## maenkrom

κανα νεο κατι τις με κανενα να βρουμε καμια ακρη βρε παιδια  ::

----------


## stoum

Για τα βορειοανατολικά είμαι και εγώ ενδιαφερόμενος να γίνω πελάτης. Έχω οπτική επαφή μόνο με Πολυδένδρι - Καπανδρίτι.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλώς τον stoum. Σε καλωσορίσαμε από την έκθεση, σε καλωσορίζουμε και από το forum. Κοίταξα το link και αν και το wind λέει οτι βγαίνει οριακά, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτό λόγω της βλάστησης στην περιοχή. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχαμε και με τον Maenkrom που τελικά έμεινε ξεκάρφωτος  ::

----------


## stoum

> Καλώς τον stoum. Σε καλωσορίσαμε από την έκθεση, σε καλωσορίζουμε και από το forum. Κοίταξα το link και αν και το wind λέει οτι βγαίνει οριακά, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτό λόγω της βλάστησης στην περιοχή. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχαμε και με τον Maenkrom που τελικά έμεινε ξεκάρφωτος


Δεν θα κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή νάμαστε σίγουροι;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Θα γίνει δοκιμή φυσικά! Θα κοιτάξω το Σαββατοκύριακο αν θα μπορέσω και θα σου στείλω pm.

Να βοηθήσουν λίγο οι παλιότεροι: 12db omni στα 11 χιλόμετρα με 140 μέτρα υψομετρική διαφορά πιάνεται? Η περιοχή δεν έχει θορυβο.

----------


## dti

Αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποια καλή grid από την άλλη πλευρά, κάτι θα γίνει...

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ferimex 26άρα έχω, με Nec Warpstar (Παίζει τελικά Δαμιανέ  ::  )
Την οπτική μας την ψιλοκόβει η βλάστηση.  ::

----------


## dti

Χρησιμοποιήστε ψηλό ιστό για τη ferimex.

----------


## m0bius

> Θα γίνει δοκιμή φυσικά! Θα κοιτάξω το Σαββατοκύριακο αν θα μπορέσω και θα σου στείλω pm.
> 
> Να βοηθήσουν λίγο οι παλιότεροι: 12db omni στα 11 χιλόμετρα με 140 μέτρα υψομετρική διαφορά πιάνεται? Η περιοχή δεν έχει θορυβο.


Πιάνεται, αλλά υπάρχει πάντα και το θέμα εκπομπής και με πόσο δύναμη θα σου έρχεται στην κεραία σου.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μια Senao NL-2511-MP Prism έχω, θα την βάλω τέρμα στα 200mw δηλαδή.  ::

----------


## stoum

> Μια Senao NL-2511-MP Prism έχω, θα την βάλω τέρμα στα 200mw δηλαδή.


eLeCtRoNiOs σε παρακαλώ ενημερώσέ με εγκαίρως για τα δέοντα, δεν είμαι εντελώς ελεύθερος το ΣΚ.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Για Σάββατο μεσημέρι μάλλον αλλά δεν το έχω και εγώ σίγουρο. Είναι κάποιες ώρες που έχεις εσύ σίγουρες?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Το σχέδιο έχει ως εξής: Ο st1der θα γυρίσει το διαθέσιμο if του προς τον Richard για να κάνουμε ένα scan το σαββατοκύριακο. Αν είναι εφικτή η σύνδεση, στήνουμε έναν πρόχειρο κόμβο στον Richard με ένα if που κοιτάει βόρεια για να scanάρουμε από τους υποψήφιους κόμβους της περιοχής Καπανδριτιού - Βαρνάβα. Ο sbolis μου έιπε ότι έχει εξοπλισμό για να γίνει ο πρόχειρος κόμβος, άρα είμαστε ΟΚ. 

Τα λέμε το σαββατοκύριακο.  ::   ::

----------


## amar

Αν λείπει κάτι απο εξοπλισμό πείτε μου.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## str1der

Και αυτο είναι ενα 60αρι πιατάκι  ::

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Να κάνουμε το Σαββατο 03-03-07 στης 16:00; θα είμαι στην Αθήνα την Κυριακή μεσιμέρι.

Το σπίτη είναι στην γονία Λ Τραπεζούντος και Ο Δάφνης στο Αγ. Στέφανο πολύ κοντά της ΕΡΤ την κεραία.  :: )

Richard

----------


## socrates

> ...ορίστηκε η κοπή της 
> Πίτας να γίνει στην έδρα του Συλλόγου το Σάββατο 3 Μαρτίου 2007 (ώρα 17:00).


  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ναι, βασικά μάλλον και εγώ θα πάω στην πίτα. Μπορούμε ποιο νωρίς? Κατα τις 15:00 έστω. Ένα scan είναι γρήγορα θα γίνει.

----------


## Richard

Ναι, βέβαιως να κάνουμε νορίτερα. Στης 15:00 η ακόμα πιό νορίς για να προλαβένουμε. Ότι λέτε εσείς.

Richard

----------


## str1der

Λοιπόν, το interface είναι έτοιμο, στραμένο προς Richard (se a) για τη δοκιμή.. Για οτιδήποτε θελήσετε έχετε το τηλ μου...

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Ο sbolis θέλει να είναι άπο 12:00 σε μένα. Όπιος άλλος θέλει να είναι θα είμαστε άπο της 12:00 μέκρι της 15:00.

Richard

----------


## Richard

Τελικά είρθανε και ο sbolis και ο Σοτίρης και ο Χρήστος ο Νικας και ο Αντώνης με πιάτα, feeder αλλά δεν μπόρεσαν να κάνουν όλα τα scan Α και Β και 5. Θα ξανά έρχουντε, άλλα δεν ξέρω πότε ακόμα.

Το λίγο scan που έγινε δεν έβρισκε κανένων. Βάλουν ένα στύλο 6 μέτρων και έχω ένα δεύτερο εάν χρειαστεί. θα δείξει.

Richard

----------


## isid

Γεια σε όλους. 

Είμαι καινούργιος στον τομέα, node 12053 (θρακομακεδόνες). Θέλω να ακολουθήσω και εγώ στις συναντήσεις για να μπώ στο κλίμα.

----------


## Richard

> Γεια σε όλους. 
> 
> Είμαι καινούργιος στον τομέα, node 12053 (θρακομακεδόνες). Θέλω να ακολουθήσω και εγώ στις συναντήσεις για να μπώ στο κλίμα.


Κάλως ώρισες Isid

Μία μόνη φορά βρεθίκαμε όλοι μαζί και προσπαθούμε να κανονίσουμε για να έχουν όλοι καλή σήμα μεταξί μας. Και εγώ είμαι καινούργιος και ακόμα δεν είμαι ενεργώς.

Ο Απου είναι κοντά σου, έτσι δεν είναι, Μάκη;

Richard

----------


## apou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από isid
> 
> Γεια σε όλους. 
> 
> Είμαι καινούργιος στον τομέα, node 12053 (θρακομακεδόνες). Θέλω να ακολουθήσω και εγώ στις συναντήσεις για να μπώ στο κλίμα.
> 
> 
> Κάλως ώρισες Isid
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα σε όλους και
welcome Isid  :: 

Και βέβαια είμαστε στην ίδια γειτονιά.

Αν check-άρεις τους ασύνδετους στο χάρτη του wind θα εμφανιστεί και το δικό μου σημείο (neuron #11607) κάπου στα κόκκινα!.

Παρότι φρέσκος στο AWMN θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω  ::

----------


## isid

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και
> welcome Isid 
> 
> Και βέβαια είμαστε στην ίδια γειτονιά.
> 
> Αν check-άρεις τους ασύνδετους στο χάρτη του wind θα εμφανιστεί και το δικό μου σημείο (neuron #11607) κάπου στα κόκκινα!.
> 
> Παρότι φρέσκος στο AWMN θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω


Καλώς σας βρήκα. Ναι σε έχω δεί apou που βρίσκεσαι, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μέσω wind αλλά πρέπει να εξεταστούν και άλλες παράμετροι (δέντρα). Το σαββατοκύριακο θα ανέβω και θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες και θα τις ανεβάσω. Απο τις δικές σου πάντως δύσκολο το βλέπω.

Το πιό κοντινό AP που βρίσκω στο Wind είναι ο Dlogic (#6835). Me Pater_Familias_2 (#2334) δε πρέπει να έχω οπτική επαφή.

Πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνομαι και για εξοπλισμό... έχει ζαλάδα η ιστορία.

----------


## Richard

Ακόμα δεν έχω κάνει scan (τύπο Α.) Όταν θα είναι να γίνει θα σας πω.

Richard

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Έκαναν scan Α και Β την Τριτη, 24-04, 20:00 άπο το σπίτι, γύρο γύρο:

Kismet scan

---------

Network 1: "NikitasNet" BSSID: "00:0F:CB:B6:AE:4D"
Type : infrastructure
Carrier : 802.11g
Info : "None"
Channel : 01
Encryption : "None"
Maxrate : 18.0
LLC : 2
Data : 0
Crypt : 0
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 0
Total : 2
First : "Tue Apr 24 21:04:30 2007"
Last : "Tue Apr 24 21:07:01 2007"

Network 2: "awmn-4281-7664" BSSID: "00:0B:6B:4F:71:25"
Type : infrastructure
Carrier : 802.11a
Info : "None"
Channel : 60
Encryption : "None"
Maxrate : 54.0
LLC : 6
Data : 0
Crypt : 0
Weak : 0
Dupe IV : 0
Total : 6
First : "Tue Apr 24 21:05:26 2007"
Last : "Tue Apr 24 21:05:39 2007"

-------------------------

ath1 Scan completed :
Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4F:71:25
ESSID:"awmn-4281-7664"
Mode:Master
Frequency:5.3 GHz (Channel 60)
Quality=9/94 Signal level=-86 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έπιασες το Link μου με τον amar. Από ότι βλέπω ο str1der έχει κατεβάσει το if που είχε γυρίσει πρός τα πάνω. Αλλά για να πιάνεις τον amar μάλλον άνετα έχεις και τον str1der. Τελικά ίσως να μπορεί να γίνει κάτι εκεί.  ::

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Ακόμα έχει δουλειά μέκρι να είμαι online. Θα έχω ένα interface μπρος τον eLeCtRoNiOs και τον Sir_Pretender και τον JimakosG21 εάν μπορεί να γίνει, ένα μπρος τον amar και τον st1der και ένα ακόμα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πιά κατεύθυνση θα είναι πιο χρήσιμο επειδή δεν είχαμε βρει κανέναν.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Scannaραμε από εδώ για να πιάσουμε το if που έχεις γυρίσει αλλα τίποτα. Σε Α ήταν έτσι? Ο str1der που χάθηκε?  ::

----------


## Richard

Δεν έχω ενεργοποίσει το δικό μου ακόμα. Όταν είναι έτοιμο θα σας πω.
Μάλλον ο st1der είδε ότι δεν είμαι ενεργοποιμένος και γύρισε αλλού.

Richard

----------


## str1der

Καλησπέρα!

Πράγματι το interface μου που κοιτάει προς τα εκεί δέν είναι ενεργό! Ενημερώστε με πότε θα γίνει η επόμενη δοκιμή για να το ενεργοποιήσω!

----------


## amar

Επιτέλους Ritchard κι ένα καλό νέο!

----------


## Top_Gun

nice job Richard  ::  

Keep up the good work  ::   ::

----------


## apou

Ωραία δουλειά  :: 

Καλά Links.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μια διευκρίνηση Richard. Έπιασες σήμα απο το σημείο που έβαλες τον ιστό? "Μέσα" από το δέντρο δηλαδη? ή από άλλη γωνία της ταράτσας?

----------


## Richard

> Μια διευκρίνηση Richard. Έπιασες σήμα απο το σημείο που έβαλες τον ιστό? "Μέσα" από το δέντρο δηλαδη? ή από άλλη γωνία της ταράτσας?


Είχαμε κάνει scan με ένα άλλο κεραία που ήταν 6 μέτρα στο χέρι πολύ κοντά (σχεδόν στην ίδια θέση) στο ιστό που ξέρεις. Σήμερα 05-05 έχουμε σκοπό να βάλουμε μπρος τα 3 interfaces.

Καλό θα είναι να ενεργοποιεί ο str1der μπρος εμένα για να δούμε πως πάει άπο εκεί.

Richard

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Σήμερα, Σάββατο 05-05 είρθε ο σβόλης απάνο και πίγαμε στο σπίτι του eLeCtRoNiO και ύστερα στο σπίτι του Sir_Pretender στην Βαρνάβα. Συμπέπασμα, Ένα interface δικό μου είναι μπρος Βαρνάβα. Το δεύτερο θα είναι μπρος το Διόνυσο, μπρος τον st1der και το τρίτο θα είναι μπρος τον amar.

Δεν είχαμε καλώδιο RF και μου δάνειζε ένα ο eLeCtRoNiOs. Άρα, προσωρινώς, έχω μόνο το πρώτο ενεργοποιμένο, μπρος το Βαρνάβα - για κάνε ένα scan άπο εκεί, παιδιά.

Όταν έχω και τα άλλα δύο ενεργοποιμένα θα σας γράψω ξανά!

Richard

----------


## dti

Μπράβο, καλή επιτυχία! Κι αν χρειαστείς καλώδιο, ο sbolis έχει το τηλέφωνό μου...  ::

----------


## Sir Pretender

Θα κάνουμε scan λογικά μέσα στο Σ/Κ για να δούμε τι θα δούμε  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ποιός θα κάνει την παλικαριά να βοηθήσει στο scan γιατί δεν παίζει κεραία για Α? Pcmci και laptop έχουμε. Μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο αν είναι έυκολο ή Παρασκευή απόγευμα. Μετά κερνάει ο Sir_Pretender ούζα στην παραλία.  ::   ::

----------


## apou

Αν είναι για Σάββατο ή Κυριακή μεσημέρι μπορώ ίσως να βοηθήσω.

Από κεραία όμως λίγο ζορισμένα, υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα 80άρι πιάτο και feeder ιδιοκατασκευή που θα είναι σχετικά δύσκολο στην ευθυγράμιση,
εναλλακτικά χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το feeder χωρίς το πιάτο.....

Στείλτε pm αν δεν έχει βρεθεί κάποια καλύτερη λύση μέχρι τότε.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μόνο με feeder στα 11 χιλιόμετρα δεν νομίζω να γίνει δουλειά. Αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος θα δούμε πως θα βολευτούμε.

----------


## apou

οοοπς  :: 
"Λεπτομέρεια¨ που δεν φαντάστηκα.........
μόνο στον αέρα χάνονται καμιά 130αριά dB.

Αλήθεια από την πλευρά του Richard τι κεραία έχει;

----------


## dti

> Ποιός θα κάνει την παλικαριά να βοηθήσει στο scan γιατί δεν παίζει κεραία για Α? Pcmci και laptop έχουμε. Μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο αν είναι έυκολο ή Παρασκευή απόγευμα. Μετά κερνάει ο Sir_Pretender ούζα στην παραλία.


Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο feeder by nvak. Βρείτε ένα πιάτο (προτείνω να είναι του ενός μέτρου) και οπωσδήποτε ιστό με σταθερή βάση. Για την απόσταση που θέλετε να καλύψετε χρειάζονται λεπτές κινήσεις και να μην μετακινείται πάνω κάτω η κεραία (αν την κρατάτε στο χέρι).

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Κάπως έτσι θα γίνει. Αφού έτσι και αλλιώς θα την χρειαστούμε μια κεραία θα την πάρουμε για να κάνουμε την δουλεία και ποιο άνετα. Θα πάω και το ταρατσοPC αφού είναι έτοιμο από κει να scanάρουμε κατευθείαν και με το mk.

----------


## amar

Δανείζω πιάτο 80άρι και feeder nvak φρέσκο-φρέσκο για το θεάρεστο έργο σας!

----------


## str1der

Το interface απο εδώ είναι έτοιμο και κοιτάει προς richard σε Α. Ενημερώστε με πότε θα γίνει η δοκιμή για να είμαι εδώ να κάνω alignment αν χρειαστεί!

----------


## Richard

> Το interface απο εδώ είναι έτοιμο και κοιτάει προς richard σε Α. Ενημερώστε με πότε θα γίνει η δοκιμή για να είμαι εδώ να κάνω alignment αν χρειαστεί!


Και τα δικά μου: ένα κοιτάει προς SirPretender, ένα προς Str1der και ένα προς Amar. Όμως, μάλλον όλα χρειάσουν alignment. Όλα είναι σε Α και με Tx σε 10 (μέκρι να βρούμε άκρι.)

ath0 IEEE 802.11a ESSID:"awmn-9652-kifissia"
Mode:Master Frequency:5.6 GHz Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:BF:E1
Bit Rate:0 kb/s Tx-Power=10 dBm Sensitivity=0/3
Retry :: ff RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality=0/94 Signal level=-96 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:2 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

ath2 IEEE 802.11a ESSID:"awmn-9652-varnavas"
Mode:Master Frequency:5.7 GHz Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:C4:11
Bit Rate:0 kb/s Tx-Power=10 dBm Sensitivity=0/3
Retry :: ff RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality=0/94 Signal level=-96 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:2 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

ath3 IEEE 802.11a ESSID:"awmn-9652-dionyssos"
Mode:Master Frequency:5.5 GHz Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:C5:7B
Bit Rate:0 kb/s Tx-Power=10 dBm Sensitivity=0/3
Retry :: ff RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality=0/94 Signal level=-96 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:3 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

Richard

----------


## Olympic

Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι ......ενημερώστε με .....έχω εξοπλισμό ετοιμο

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Τώρα που ενεργοποίησε ο st1der τον πιάνεις? Η και το ανάποδο ο st1der είδε το if του richard? Εμείς λόγο του ότι ο Πέτρος θα είναι στο εξωτερικό θα αργήσει λίγο το scan.

----------


## Richard

> Τώρα που ενεργοποίησε ο st1der τον πιάνεις? Η και το ανάποδο ο st1der είδε το if του richard? Εμείς λόγο του ότι ο Πέτρος θα είναι στο εξωτερικό θα αργήσει λίγο το scan.


Απόψε Τρίτη, 15-05 ο st1der θα είναι στο σπίτι του γύρο στης 20:30 και θα δούμε.

Richard

----------


## Richard

Έχουμε κανει την πρώτη προσπάθεια με τον st1der. Αυτός έκανε το scan και εγώ το alignment, αλλά δεν πέτιχε. Ήταν σκοτεινά και είμονα μόνος μου. Αύριο, μέρα, θα πάρω φωτογραφίας για τους δει, εάν μπορεί να καταλάβει μπρος που να βάλουμε το interface.

Richard

----------


## dti

Richard, για να βρεις την ευθεία που σε ενώνει με τον str1der κάνε το εξής απλό: αποτύπωσε στο WiND ένα link προς τον str1der (ή προς το ap του amar2 #4281 ο οποίος είναι σχεδόν στην ίδια ευθεία με τον str1der). Μετά κάνε zoom όσο περισσότερο μπορείς για να δεις από πού ακριβώς περνά η ευθεία που σας ενώνει.
Αν κάνεις στο WiND καταχώρηση του link προς τον str1der θα πρέπει να κάνει κι εκείνος μία προς εσένα (ή να έχει κάποιο ap) ώστε να εμφανιστεί στον χάρτη η ευθεία. Οπότε μάλλον είναι πιο απλό να κάνεις ένα υποθετικό link προς τον amar2 (#4281) που έχει ήδη καταχωρήσει ένα ap στον κόμβο του.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Είπαμε να κάνουμε scan σήμερα με τον Sir για να δούμε τι πιάνουμε και ξεμείναμε από pigtail. Ξεχαρβαλώθικε gmt  ::  Παίζει κανα καλό παιδί να ανέβει για κανα scan γιατί αλλιώς το βλέπω να καθυστερεί πάλι.

----------


## apou

Δείτε και εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=425391#425391

Δεν θέλω να πω πως έχει σχέση με τις προσπάθεις του Richard και των άλλων παιδιών απλά είναι σχετικό με την ενότητα και ίσως το δει κάποιος που είναι εκεί στην περιοχή  ::

----------


## Richard

> Είπαμε να κάνουμε scan σήμερα με τον Sir για να δούμε τι πιάνουμε και ξεμείναμε από pigtail. Ξεχαρβαλώθικε gmt  Παίζει κανα καλό παιδί να ανέβει για κανα scan γιατί αλλιώς το βλέπω να καθυστερεί πάλι.


Γειά σας

Γύρισα άπο Ιοάννινα και βρίκε πρόβλημα στο υππολογιστή στην τεράτσα. Οι τρείς κάρτες δείχνουν σφάλμα στο υλικό και δεν μπένουν μπρος. Άρα δεν γίνει scan μπρος το δικό μου μέκρι να βρω άκρι.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Είμαστε και μες την τύχη παναθεμά μας. Θα πάω στον Πέτρο να scanάρουμε τον str1der μιας και έχει γυρίσει προς τα μάς.

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Καλά νέα άπο μένα. Όλα τα υλικά μου είναι εντάξι. Εκπέμπω άπο τα 3 if σε mode master για να κάνει κανείς scan.

Richard

----------


## Top_Gun

Richard τελικα τι εφταιγε και δεν παιζανε ??Βρηκες ακρη?

----------


## Richard

> Richard τελικα τι εφταιγε και δεν παιζανε ??Βρηκες ακρη?


Απλά είχαν αλλάξει τους ρυθμίσες του bios. Όταν τους βλέπαμε μέσα την ορθώνη, αλλάξαμε και τώρα παίσει.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Την Κυριακή λέω να scanάρω απο Μαλακάσα  ::   ::   ::  . Ποιός θα έρθει μαζι μου?

http://www.rockwavefestival.gr/

----------


## dti

Από Μαλακάσα, εξαιρετικά απίθανο να πιάσεις οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με awmn. 
Δεν κάνεις καμιά βόλτα από τη γνωστή ταβέρνα στον Αγ. Μερκούριο μπας και γίνει από κει το θαύμα;

----------


## str1der

> Την Κυριακή λέω να scanάρω απο Μαλακάσα    . Ποιός θα έρθει μαζι μου?
> 
> http://www.rockwavefestival.gr/


Δεν ξέρω για scan, αλλά θα είμαι οπωσδήποτε στη Μαλακάσα την Κυριακή  :: 

Richard, εχω γυρίσει το πιάτο προς την μεριά σου, μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει τον Richard στο alignment ωστε να κάνουμε κανένα scan, τωρα που δουλέυουν τα interfaces του;

----------


## john_active

Γεια χαρα και απο ολυμπιακο χωριο!Αναζητουνται και απο μενα(thanosrider #8497) 2 bb-links για καλυψη του ολυμπιακου χωριου με AP.Ειναι ετοιμα και τα 3 interfaces και αναζητουνται ενδιαφερομενοι.Το στησιμο ειναι σε ενα P3 933 με atheros cm9 καρτες και mikrotik 2.9.27(quagga) και θα μπει και ups.Μια ιδεα ειναι να σπασει το link dlogic-top_gun μιας και η οπτικη ειναι τελεια και προς τις 2 κατευθυνσεις.Εστειλα ενα mail στον dlogic αλλα περιμενω απαντηση.Αν ειναι θετικη θα επικοινωνησω και με top_gun και θα γινει ετσι φανταζομαι.Υπαρχει και προοπτικη για link με sw1hez-b52 αλλα αν γινει αναμεσα απο dlogic και top_gun θα ειναι καλυτερα.Μετα το πολυ πολυ πεταω και αλλο interface προς sw1hez-b52(η και neuron που ενδιαφερεται).

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31857
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31857

----------


## Richard

> Richard, εχω γυρίσει το πιάτο προς την μεριά σου, μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει τον Richard στο alignment ωστε να κάνουμε κανένα scan, τωρα που δουλέυουν τα interfaces του;


Απόψε (Πέμπτη 27-06) δεν θα είμαι σπίτι, αλλά αύριο εάν θέλει να έρθει κανείς; θα προσπαθώ, Γιάννη.

Richard

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Σήμερα, Τρίτη 03-07-07 είρθαν δύο να με βοηθείσουν με alignment και scan, αλλά δεν είχαμε βρει ούτε τον Str1der, ούτε τον Amar.

Αύριο, Τετάρτη, έχω δουλειά. Θα δούμε.  :: (

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Από Δευτέρα που ξεμπερδεύουμε με την εξεταστική και τις συναυλίες  :: , το ψάχνουμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Δοκιμάσατε πάλι με panel Richard? η με τα πιάτα που έχεις στον κόμβο τώρα?

----------


## Richard

> Δοκιμάσατε πάλι με panel Richard? η με τα πιάτα που έχεις στον κόμβο τώρα?


Η δοκιμή ήταν με τα πιάτα που έχω. Για αυτό ξέρω ότι είναι και θέμα alignment.

Είμαι στο σπίτι ίσως άλλη μία η δύο μέρες ακόμα και μετά θα λείπω για διακοπές. Άρα θα σας γράψω ξανά όταν επιστρέφω.

Richard

----------


## zarog

electronios 
με το scanarisma στη μαλακασσα τι εγινε 
υπηρξε καποιο αποτελεσμα;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μπά είχε πολύ ''θόρυβο’’.  ::  ::  ::  ::  Συγκεκριμένα κάτι kilowatt μεταλίες και καμιά 30.000 κόσμος να γκαρίσουν. Ωραία.....

----------


## zarog

xax 
stous metalica isoun;  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ε ναι..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχουμε εξελίξεις..  ::   ::   ::   ::  Μόλις γυρίσετε από τις άδειες για εκλογές έχουμε δουλειά. Ο ecos έχει μιλήσει μαζί μου και ενδιαφέρετε για link.

----------


## Ecos

Πολυ αμεσα  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

θα χρειαστούμε μια grid ή ενα panel σε Α για να το σηκώσουμε στην κορυφή του 6μετρού του Richard, ώστε να scanaρουμε τα if του amar και του str1der. Αν έχει κάποιος διαθέσιμο θα βοήθούσε. Κάτι καλό θα γίνει.

----------


## Ecos

Σπρωχτε το να συνδεθει ο Διονυσος, υπαρχουν πολλοι ασυνδετοι

Να αρχισω να προσαρμοζω και την ταρατσα μου!!

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Τώρα γύρισα από της διακοπές. Εκτός από κάθε Τετάρτη και Σαββάτο που είμαι στο εργαστήρι του Hellug στην Καλλιθέα είμαι διαθέσιμος να κάνουμε τα scan και τα alignment στο σπίτι μου στο Αγ. Στέφανο. Είναι στο οικ. Ποντίων, Δάφνης 2 και Λ. Τραπεζούντος.

Έχω τρία if που είναι στο 5 και δεν κατάφερα να έχει επαφή ούτε με ένα από αυτά! Θεωρητικά, το ένα να πάει στο ecos το δεύτερο να πάει στο str1der και (όταν θα είναι) το τρίτο να πάει στο sirpretender.

Richard

----------


## Ecos

Εισαι ετοιμος μπορω να μαζευομαι ?
απο πιο Node θα βγει το link ?

Ευχαριστω για το αμεσο ενδιαφερον

----------


## str1der

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. Εχω γυρίσει και εγώ απο διακοπές οπότε είμαι διαθέσημος για δοκιμές!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Εισαι ετοιμος μπορω να μαζευομαι ?
> απο πιο Node θα βγει το link ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω για το αμεσο ενδιαφερον


Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να συνδεθεί ο Richard που είναι έτειμος με εξοπλισμό. Μετά δοκιμάζουμε να βγεί link με σένα. Παράλληλα έχω ξεκινίσει και εγώ τις διαδικασίες για να ετειμάσω if ώστε να βγεί κάποιο link με εσένα.

Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω εγώ.

----------


## Olympic

όποτε με χρειαστείτε είμαι στην διάθεση σας

----------


## Ecos

Ομορφα, O Richard με ποιον προκειτε να συνδεθει ?

εχω χασει λιγο το τι κανονιζατε κ τα λοιπα  ::

----------


## dti

> θα χρειαστούμε μια grid ή ενα panel σε Α για να το σηκώσουμε στην κορυφή του 6μετρού του Richard, ώστε να scanaρουμε τα if του amar και του str1der. Αν έχει κάποιος διαθέσιμο θα βοήθούσε. Κάτι καλό θα γίνει.


Υπάρχει διαθέσιμη για δανεισμό μια Andrew με feedhorn για τα 5.4-5.7. Κανονίστε τη δοκιμή κι επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου αν τη χρειάζεστε.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Ομορφα, O Richard με ποιον προκειτε να συνδεθει ?
> 
> εχω χασει λιγο το τι κανονιζατε κ τα λοιπα


O Richard θα συνδεθεί ή με τον amar ή με τον str1der. Μετά θα προσπαθήσουμε να βγάλουμε ένα link από το richard σε σένα. Μόλις ετοιμαστώ και εγώ θα βγάλουμε ένα Link μαζί για να κλίσει ο κύκλος.




> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμη για δανεισμό μια Andrew με feedhorn για τα 5.4-5.7. Κανονίστε τη δοκιμή κι επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου αν τη χρειάζεστε.


Ευχαριστούμε Δαμιανέ. Άμα χρειαστεί θα μιλήσουμε.

----------


## Ecos

Ωραια παμε με 1000 

Ετοιμαζομαι σιγα σιγα, ετοιμασα router και προχοραω

----------


## Pater_Familias

Ενημερώνω πως έχω δύο if , στον pater2, που περιμένουν ταίρι.

----------


## Ecos

Ποτε να περιμενουμε δοκιμες απο Richard?

αντε τωρα που μπικε σε ενα δρομο δεν κρατιομαστε ;p

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Υπάρχει και άλλος ενδοιαφερόμενος στον Βαρνάβα αν ο ecos θελήσει Link. Δοκίμασα να του βγάλω εγώ, αλλά δεν έκατσε. Ρίχτε μια ματία.

----------


## dti

Ο Winslow Varnava (#13409) βλέπει τον Kapandriti new (#12666) ο οποίος είναι μόλις 350 μ. από τον Electronios και πολύ κοντά στην ευθεία του link του με τον amar.
Νομίζω την καταχώρηση του Kapandriti new (#12666) την έχει κάνει ο IziNet, οπότε καλό είναι να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί του να δείτε από κοινού τί μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## Ecos

Βαση το Wind δεν ξερω αν το βλεπω

----------


## Richard

Τι λέτε για την Κυριακή, 30-09, αργά το πρωί η το μεσιμέρι; Για να γίνει δουλειά χρειάσετε να μαζευόμαστε, τρεις, τέσσαρες σε μένα, με panel (5, όχι 2,4) και μακρί rf για να βάλουμε το panel σε 6 μέτρα ύψος.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Τι λέτε για την Κυριακή, 30-09, αργά το πρωί η το μεσιμέρι; Για να γίνει δουλειά χρειάσετε να μαζευόμαστε, τρεις, τέσσαρες σε μένα, με panel (5, όχι 2,4) και μακρί rf για να βάλουμε το panel σε 6 μέτρα ύψος.
> 
> Richard


Έχω κάνει παραγγελία μια PacWireless 5GHz. Αν την έχω μέχρι το σαββατοκύριακο είμαι μέσα για ότι χρειαστείς. Αλλίως ή το αφήνουμε για το επόμενο ή βολευόμαστε με ότι άλλο μπορει να βρεθεί.

----------


## Richard

> Έχω κάνει παραγγελία μια PacWireless 5GHz. Αν την έχω μέχρι το σαββατοκύριακο είμαι μέσα για ότι χρειαστείς. Αλλίως ή το αφήνουμε για το επόμενο ή βολευόμαστε με ότι άλλο μπορει να βρεθεί.


Για να κάνουμε πιο απλό προτείνω να μη κανονίσουμε για την ώρα. Όταν είμαστε έτοιμοι, θα ξανά λέμε πάλι εδώ.

Το σαββατοκύριακο 04,05,06-10 δεν θα είμαι εδώ.

Richard

----------


## Ecos

Ωραια, αναμενω ειμαι ετοιμος να πατισω το Start να ξεκινισω και εγω... παμε παμε  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Εχουμε αρχησει με Ecos και μαζευουμε τα πραματα σημερα θα εχω εναν 4πλο PCI->MiniPci και την 1η Cm6

----------


## PrettyMaids

Το Λινκ ecos - electronios ειναι ενεργο πλεων, μενει λιγος χρονος ως που και τα 2 link του electroniou να δουλεψουν και να φτασει AWMN στον Διονυσο

----------


## Olympic

Μπράβο παιδιά …ένα ακόμα βήμα για πιο μακριά…….

Να δω όμως πότε θα βγάλουμε τον άγιο στέφανο…….

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ο ecos 99% Μπορει να βγαλει link με Αγιο Στεφανο, ενδιαφερομενοι postarετε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## apou

> Το Λινκ ecos - electronios ειναι ενεργο πλεων, μενει λιγος χρονος ως που και τα 2 link του electroniou να δουλεψουν και να φτασει AWMN στον Διονυσο


Ωραία δουλειά παιδιά, μπράβο και καλό traffic.  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Με πρόλαβε ο PrettyMaids  ::   ::  Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω και το 2ο link με τον amar πάλι και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Επόμενο βήμα ecos - richard.

----------


## JB172

> Με πρόλαβε ο PrettyMaids   Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω και το 2ο link με τον amar πάλι και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Επόμενο βήμα ecos - richard.


Αντε μπράβο! Keep up the good work!  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ρε παίδες πείτε κάποιος κανα μαγαζί εδώ στα βόρεια να πάρω ένα gibertini, γιατί από το forum δεν βρίκα τπτ.

----------


## hedgehog

> Ρε παίδες πείτε κάποιος κανα μαγαζί εδώ στα βόρεια να πάρω ένα gibertini, γιατί από το forum δεν βρίκα τπτ.


Πήρα ένα πιάτο 1m το Σάββατο με 50,00 € από την Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου 12 στα Μελίσσια (κατεβαίνοντας στο αριστερό σου χέρι)
Δεν ήταν Gibertini, αλλά τουλάχιστον η πρώτη εντύπωση που μου άφησε ήταν πολύ καλή.

Αν δεν βρεις κάτι άλλο ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει να τους ρίξεις μια ματιά  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eLeCtRoNiOs
> 
> Ρε παίδες πείτε κάποιος κανα μαγαζί εδώ στα βόρεια να πάρω ένα gibertini, γιατί από το forum δεν βρίκα τπτ.
> 
> 
> Πήρα ένα πιάτο 1m το Σάββατο με 50,00 € από την Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου 12 στα Μελίσσια (κατεβαίνοντας στο αριστερό σου χέρι)
> Δεν ήταν Gibertini, αλλά τουλάχιστον η πρώτη εντύπωση που μου άφησε ήταν πολύ καλή.
> 
> Αν δεν βρεις κάτι άλλο ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει να τους ρίξεις μια ματιά


Ωραίος, θα το τσεκάρω. Ευχαριστώω.

----------


## str1der

Μπράβο για το λίνκ!Καιρός ήταν να φτάσει και απο εκείνη τη μεριά το AWMN  ::  
Άντε και εις ανώτερα  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ευχαριστουμε γενικα για τα καλα λογια. Απλα να πουμε σε ολους τους ασυνδετους στον διονυσο, που ειδα οτι ειναι πολοι, οτι σε 1-2 weeks οπως ολα δειχνουν θα σηκωθει AP

----------


## aivanet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eLeCtRoNiOs
> 
> Ρε παίδες πείτε κάποιος κανα μαγαζί εδώ στα βόρεια να πάρω ένα gibertini, γιατί από το forum δεν βρίκα τπτ.
> 
> 
> Πήρα ένα πιάτο 1m το Σάββατο με 50,00 € από την Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου 12 στα Μελίσσια (κατεβαίνοντας στο αριστερό σου χέρι)
> Δεν ήταν Gibertini, αλλά τουλάχιστον η πρώτη εντύπωση που μου άφησε ήταν πολύ καλή.
> 
> Αν δεν βρεις κάτι άλλο ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει να τους ρίξεις μια ματιά


Εχει καλά πιάτα που παίρνουν κλήση

Αν πάτε από εκεί να πείτε ότι είστε από την παρέα από τα μελίσσια που περνούν συνεχεία για Link.

Ελπίζω να κάνει καλύτερη τιμή.

----------


## Richard

> Με πρόλαβε ο PrettyMaids   Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω και το 2ο link με τον amar πάλι και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Επόμενο βήμα ecos - richard.


Μπράβο και από μένα. Τώρα γύρισα και εγώ να γίνει άλλη δουλειά από εδώ!

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Τσεκάρετε και αυτό. 
http://www.shls.gr
Πέρασα σήμερα και πήρα το πιατάκι. Έχει πολύ πράμα και είναι σε εύκολα προσβάσιμο σημείο κοντά στην Αθηνών - Λαμίας.

----------


## PrettyMaids

eLeCtRoNiOs Προχοραμε ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> eLeCtRoNiOs Προχοραμε ?


Έτοιμοοοοο  ::   ::

----------


## Ecos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PrettyMaids
> 
> eLeCtRoNiOs Προχοραμε ? 
> 
> 
> Έτοιμοοοοο


++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Ecos

Up and running ...


```
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...457296#p457296
```

----------


## Ecos

To 1o AP Στον Διονυσο γεγονος...
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=33204&p=462360#p462360
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

::   ::   ::   ::  Ωραίοοοςς

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Αφού scanάραμε και πιάσαμε σήμα, σε λίγο καιρό θα βγεί το link ecos-Richard. Έτσι να ξυπνάμε γιατί πολυ καίρο έιχαμε να δούμε εξελίξεις στην περιοχή.

----------


## apou

Ωραίοι  :: 
Άντε να ζωντανέψει η περιοχή.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ναι ναι ειμαστε καθοδον, μενει ο Ecos να βαλει το AP σε εξωτερικη συσκευη ωστε να μην παει χαμενη η Cm9 που χρησημοποιηται τωρα για AP
τις επομενε μερες θα εχουμε εξελιξεις, μετα απο Richard θημηστε μου πια ειναι τα σχεδια γιατι ξεχναω ευκολα  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Βασικά πρέπει να κλείσουμε τον κύκλο γιατί είμαστε οne way τώρα... amar2-electronios-ecos-richard. Αν πέσει κάποιος φεύγουμε όλοι σαν domino. Καλό θα ήταν να βγεί ένα link Richard με κάποιον συνδεδεμένο. Μάλλον με amar2 ή str1der...

----------


## PrettyMaids

Προτημοτερα Str1der γιατι δεν εχει ουσια 2 λινκ με amar2 ενα απο εσενα και ενα απο Richard, αν πεσει ο amar2 παλι ολοι κατω θα ησαστε, οποτε καλητερα με Str1der

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλα ναι... αν βγεί amar2-richard θα αλάξουμε σε electronios-st1der, ή και το ανάποδο.. θα μας πούνε τα παιδία τι τους βολέβει...

----------


## Richard

Επειδή ακόμα μαθαίνω, άρα ρωτώ:

Όλα τα τρία πιάτα μου έχουν A feeders και τα υλικά μου είναι Atheros AR5212 802.11abg.

Όταν έκανε ο Ευριπίδης το scan με το grid του (με Β feeder), βρίκε τον Eco. Επίσης, μου είπε ότι να κάνουμε το alignment και από τον Eco και από μένα (με το δικό του feeder Β.)

Μετά από όλο αυτά μπορώ να δουλεύω με το Α η πρέπει να αλλάξω τα δικά μου feeders;

Richard

----------


## PrettyMaids

θα κανουμε ενα scan με τα B feeders απλα για να λειτουργισουν σαν φαρος να βρουμε που ακριβως ειστε
μετα θα αλαξουμε τα feeders σε Α και θα κανουμε το τελικο Aligment και τελος

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> θα κανουμε ενα scan με τα B feeders απλα για να λειτουργισουν σαν φαρος να βρουμε που ακριβως ειστε
> μετα θα αλαξουμε τα feeders σε Α και θα κανουμε το τελικο Aligment και τελος


...Θα πάμε πρώτα για παϊδάκια σε ταβέρνα στο Πολυδένδρι και μετά τέλος...  ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Μεσα!!! Κερναει ο Richard  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richard

> Μεσα!!! Κερναει ο Richard



Absolutely!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Τον ecos να κεράσεις που βγάζει το Link. Ο Prettymaids δεν είναι υπερβόρειος να έρθει φαγωμένος...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Αφου ειναι να κερασει ο Richard σταματαω το φαι απο τωρα ;p

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Σταθήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ::  Άντε ρε πεινάμε....

----------


## Richard

Να βρεθούμε μία Κυριακή;

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμος ο ecos Richard, μολις είναι ΟΚ θα μας ενυμερώσει για να στήσουμε.

----------


## Richard

Εντάξει. Με την ησυχία σας.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Heeeellloooooooooo! Καιρό είχαμε....
Λοιπόν. Ένα φιλαράκι μετακόμισε μόνιμα πια Καπανδρίτι και τον έψησα για awmn. Το σπίτι του είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο με θεά και θα βοηθήσει πιστεύω να βάλουμε μια τάξη εδώ πάνω. Το node του είναι 15017 και αν βρεθούν 2 link στήνει άμεσα. Πιστεύω το καλύτερο που έχει μπορεί να γίνει τώρα είναι να βγουν 2 link ένα με str1der που τον βλέπει σίγουρα και έχει διαθέσιμο if και ένα με τον Richard που μάλλον βγαίνει. Το συντομότερο δυνατόν πάμε για scan.

----------


## Richard

Όπως συνήθως, εγώ είμαι υπέρ, μόνο που χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.

Richard

----------


## str1der

Ωραία, πράγματι με εμένα υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή οπότε μένει να δούμε αν το link βγαίνει και με τον richard και το κλείνουμε!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ποιός θα μου δανείσει μια Α κεραία να scanάρω? Εκτώς αν πάιζει να βάλετε κανα feederάκι Β  ::

----------


## str1der

Έχω ένα feeder A πρόχειρο αν αυτό βοηθάει...

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μανίκι να scanάρουμε με πιάτο. Είναι η τελευταία λύση αν δεν βρεθεί καμιά grid. Τhnx πάντως.  ::   ::

----------


## Olympic

Για scanning στους 2,4 υπάρχει yagi , σε α έχω να σας δανείσω pcimca

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Εξοπλισμό για scan σε Β υπάρχει και για A θέλω μόνο μία κεραία. Καρτούλες κτλ υπάρχουν. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

::   ::  Κανένας?  ::   ::  Comeeeee OOOooon. O Johnny βλέπει περιοχές που βλέπουν Έυβοιαααααα. Θα το έχετε βάρος στην συνείδηση σας..  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Έχω μια Andrew και feederhorn για τα 5.4 GHz. Πάρε τηλέφωνο να το κανονίσουμε προς το Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Λοιπόν. Κάναμε σήμερα scan για να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει με τον κόμβο του Johnny_Cooper (#15017) και νομίζω ότι είμαστε ΟΚ. Γυρίσαμε ένα interface του Richard + ένα που μας έχει γυρίσει ο str1der, και ιδού. Από εβδομάδα ξεκινάμε το στήσιμο. Ευχαριστώ τον dti για την κεραία που μας δάνεισε.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Βγήκε σήμερα το link str1der-Johnny_Cooper το οποίο παίζει πολύ καλά (χωρίς να το έχουμε παιδέψει και πολύ, παίρνει και άλλο βελτίωση). Μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα μονιμοποιηθεί o κόμβος και θα σηκώσουμε και το 2ο if.

----------


## PrettyMaids

G.j.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Επειδή έχουμε τον εξοπλισμό τόσο καιρό και κάθετε, και έχουμε προβλήματα συνέχεια λόγο του φαινομένου του domino (πέφτει ο πρώτος και μας πέρνει όλους αμπάριζα) θα βγει πολύ σύντομα link Johnny_Cooper (#15017) με ecos (#13109) για να κλίσει ο κύκλος να είμαστε λίγο πιο άνετα. Από κει και πέρα όποιος είχαμε σκοπό να συνδεθεί με λίνκς με τα συγκεκριμένα nodes μόλις είναι έτοιμος θα γίνει αλλαγή της στόχευσης η θα βγάλουμε κάνα if ακόμα. Άντε καλό χειμώνα...

----------


## tritsako

Ο κόμβος 14115 (tritsako2), ως cleint στον electornic, προς το παρών έιναι κάτω, κατα λογω σήματος. Στο άμεσο μέλλων είναι να ξανα ανέβει.
Επίσης θα γίνει και νέο scan για να βρεθούν καλύτερα σήματα.

Τέλος, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και ένα meeting Ν.Μακρης κάποιο S/K.

----------


## jim.christou

Καλησπερα σε ολους μας

amar ισως οντως πρεπει να συναντηθουμε να ρηξεις μια ματια...
βασικα αυριο θα ειμαι δαφνη πιστευω οτι θα γυρισω νωρις, εσυ παιζει να εχεις χρονο καθολου απογευματακι για μια πρωτη ματια??

θες να μιλησουμε στο τηλεφωνο να κανονισουμε?

----------


## amar

No problem, αλλά στο τέλος της ερχόμενης βδομάδας όμως. Στέιλε μου ένα pm με το τηλέφωνο σου για να τα πούμε

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Έχω και εγώ τα 3 if να βάλουμε μπρος με τον Ευριπίδη.

Όμως, δεν θα μπορέσω να έχω όλες της συχνότητες που θα θέλετε εσείς.

Ένας από το Linux θα μου στείλει ένα καινούριο οδηγό και με τον
Ευριπίδη να βάλουμε το feeder στην θέση του.

Τότε θα είμαι και εγώ έτοιμος.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Ευριπίδη να βάλουμε το feeder στην θέση του.
> Richard


Το κανονίζουμε μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο?

----------


## Richard

Σήμερα, Κυριακή 02-11 είμαι σπίτι. Παρε με στο **************

Richard



Οχι Δημοσια τηλεφωνα. Ειναι για τη δικη σας ασφαλεια. Υπαρχουν και τα pm.
Pater_Familias

----------


## tritsako

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Τι λέτε για ένα meeting για N.Μάκρη και παρακήμενες περιοχες στην Cafe Monaco στις 7/11/2008 και ημέρα Παρασκευή;
Ακούω βέβαια και άλλες προτάσεις.

----------


## jim.christou

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!

Προσπαθω να επικοινωνισω με τον amar αλλα δεν μου εχει απαντησει στο mail ειχαμε πει οτι θα βρισκομασταν Σ/Κ αλλα δεν ξανα μιλησαμε. Μηπως μπορει καποιοσ να βοηθησει να τον ενημερωσει η να μου πει το κινητο του να τον παρω εγω?

Επιδει απο δευτερα θα βρισκομαι προς πατρα γτ στηνω και εκει εναν ΒΒ στο PWMN και θα ειμαι μαλλον ολη την εβδομαδα, να μην αργησω τοσο πολυ να φτιαξω του σπιτιου μου 

Περιμενω απαντηση σας!

Ευχαριστω πολυ cul.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ο κόμβος rkwesk_home (#9652) είναι πια ενεργός  ::  με 2 links ένα με τον Johnny_Cooper (#15017) ένα με τον ecos (#13109). Έχει ακόμα ένα διαθέσιμο if με οπτική προς Καπανδρίτι-Βαρνάβα και τις τριγύρω περιοχές. Επιτέλους έκλισε και ένας στοιχειώδης κύκλος και έχουμε όλοι από 2 συνδέσεις με το δίκτυο. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που παλιότερα είχε εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για σύνδεση στην περιοχή και ψήνεται ακόμα, ας κάνει ένα Post να δούμε πως θα το συνεχίσουμε το πράγμα. 

PS: Ευχαριστούμε τον PrettyMaids για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του.  ::

----------


## amar

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και απο υποψήφιους κομβούχους,
Είναι ο dinix (#10931) στούς Θρακομακεδόνες και evangelos (#16555) στο Κρυονέρι. Φαίνεται να έχουν καθαρή οπτική μεταξύ τους οπότε ενα σενάριο θα ήταν να συδεθούν μεταξύ τους και μετά ο dinix με κάποιον απο τους κοντινούς κόμβους στους Θ/Μ (όπως neuron ή olympic_village) και ο evangelos με τον ecos (#13109) στον Διόνυσο.

----------


## apou

> Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και απο υποψήφιους κομβούχους,
> Είναι ο dinix (#10931) στούς Θρακομακεδόνες και evangelos (#16555) στο Κρυονέρι. Φαίνεται να έχουν καθαρή οπτική μεταξύ τους οπότε ενα σενάριο θα ήταν να συδεθούν μεταξύ τους και μετά ο dinix με κάποιον απο τους κοντινούς κόμβους στους Θ/Μ (όπως neuron ή olympic_village) και ο evangelos με τον ecos (#13109) στον Διόνυσο.


Ωραίο ακούγεται Ανδρέα  ::  

Από πλευράς μου μπορώ να το ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά,
στείλτε PM αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## evangelos

m2  ::

----------


## jim.christou

Καλησπερα και παλι παιδια

ειμαι εκαλη (βλεπε wind) σκαναρισα με μια grid 24αρα το μονο μεροςπου εχω οπτικη ειναι θρακομακεδονες και μορτερο το μονο που βρηκα ειναι ο κομβος 6003 υπαρχει καποιοσ αλλοσ απο αυτα τα δυο μερη να μου γυρισει κεραια για να δω αν μπορουμε και αν θελετε να συνδεθουμε... 

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## amar

> Καλησπερα και παλι παιδια
> 
> ειμαι εκαλη (βλεπε wind) σκανάρισα με μια grid 24αρα το μονο μερος που εχω οπτικη ειναι θρακομακεδονες και μορτερο το μονο που βρηκα ειναι ο κομβος 6003 υπαρχει καποιοσ αλλοσ απο αυτα τα δυο μερη να μου γυρισει κεραια για να δω αν μπορουμε και αν θελετε να συνδεθουμε... 
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ!!


Βρέ καλώς τον, καιρό είχα να σε ακούσω!!  ::   ::  Πιστέυω ότι τώρα δημιουρούνται ευκαιρίες, όλο και κάποιος απο Θ/Μ θα σου γυρίσει. 

Έχουμε λοιπόν

Ενδιαφέρονται για να συνδεθούν
dinix (θ/μ)
evangelos (Κρυονέρι)
jim.christou (Εκαλη)
jimito (Δροσιά)
Aninoupi (Δροσιά)

Ενδιαφέρονται για επιπλέον link
neuron #11607
pgp_mx5 #4855

Για να μαζευόμαστε!!!

----------


## jim.christou

> Βρέ καλώς τον, καιρό είχα να σε ακούσω!!   Πιστέυω ότι τώρα δημιουρούνται ευκαιρίες, όλο και κάποιος απο Θ/Μ θα σου γυρίσει. 
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν
> 
> dinix (θ/μ)
> evangelos (Κρυονέρι)
> jim.christou (Εκαλη)
> jimito? (Δροσιά)
> 
> Για να μαζευόμαστε!!!


ναι πραγματι χαθηκα εμπλεξα με σχολη και δουλεια και ετρεχα οχι οτι τωρα χαλαρωσα απλα ειμαι καπως πιο "λασκα"

*off topic*
to link stin lakkopetra me to pwmn einai sxedon etoimi kateveno patra kai eimai etoimos 
jchr to katafera ekei kato.
*off topic*

παιδια ενημερωστε με τι γινετε???!!!!

Ευχαριστω

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καταρχάς καλή αρχή και ένα καλωσόρισμα στα παιδιά που ξεκινάνε τώρα. Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που βλέπουμε τόσο κόσμο να ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί και θα είναι πολύ καλό και για την περιοχή. 
Στα σχέδια να συμπεριλάβετε και τον κόμβο Aninoupi (#15315). Έχω μιλήσει με τον PriestRunner, είναι ένας ξάδερφός του που ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί. Με μία πρόχειρη ματιά έχει καλές οπτικές με τους κόμβους που ανέφερε ο amar.

Αντρέα με τον jimito μίλησες? Ενδιαφέρεται ακόμα?

P.S: Έχουν εμφανιστεί κάτι backbone κόμβοι εκεί γύρω γύρω. (Στην wind τουλάχιστον). Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι? Η κάποιος έκανε test και μετά του άφησε να μας μπερδεύουν?

----------


## amar

> Στα σχέδια να συμπεριλάβετε και τον κόμβο Aninoupi (#15315). Έχω μιλήσει με τον PriestRunner, είναι ένας ξάδερφός του που ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί. Με μία πρόχειρη ματιά έχει καλές οπτικές με τους κόμβους που ανέφερε ο amar.


Εχω ενημερώσει την αρχική λίστα που πόσταρα εχθές με τους ενδιαφερόμενους.




> Αντρέα με τον jimito μίλησες? Ενδιαφέρεται ακόμα?


Μίλησα σήμερα και ενδιαφέρεται. Εχει και τον εξοπλισμό έτοιμο!

Είδα ότι ο Antinoupi είναι ψηλότερα στην Δροσιά και εχει οπτική με jimito και ritchard, οπότε ο ενας μπορεί να πάρει απο ecos κι άλλος να δώσει στον ritchard

----------


## amar

> Από πλευράς μου μπορώ να το ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά,
> στείλτε PM αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.


Dinix / Jchr, πείτε τα πλάνα σας, ας συντονιστούμε...

----------


## apou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apou
> 
>  Από πλευράς μου μπορώ να το ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά,
> στείλτε PM αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> 
> Dinix / Jchr, πείτε τα πλάνα σας, ας συντονιστούμε...


Ανδρέα βάλε με και εμένα στη λίστα (neuron #11607),
δεν υπάρχει άμεσα διαθέσιμο if αλλά θα βάλω μπροστά για προμήθεια εξοπλισμού...  ::

----------


## amar

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από amar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apou
> 
> ...


ΟΚ, ενημέρωσα τη λίστα, 
Eσύ φίλε apou αν όλα πάνε καλά σε βλέπω να βγάζεις το νεο λινκ σου με τον γείτονα σου τον dinix

----------


## apou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από amar
> 
> ...


Αααααα, το σωστό να λέγεται...  ::

----------


## pgp_mx5

είμαι και εγώ μέσα #4855

έχω ένα link που κάθεται
ήτανε να βγει με τον dlogic αλλά δεν έχει γίνει κάτι 

σημειώστε με και μένα στην λίστα

από wind που κοίταξα έχω καλή Ορατότητα σε 2 dinix (θ/μ) & evangelos (Κρυονέρι)
αν θέλετε κάνουμε δοκιμή 


Φιλικά,
Παντελής

----------


## amar

ok Παντελή, η λιστα ενημερώθηκε. Ο καιρός έχει ανοίξει, εμπρός λοιπόν για τα νέα λινκς!!!!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άσχετο....
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει 2-3 πραματάκια για debian χρειάζομαι λίγη βοήθεια για έναν γειτονικό κόμβο που έχει πρόβλημα. Αν θέλει κάποιος ας μου στείλει ένα pm. Thnxxxx

----------


## ysam

Καλημέρα βοριότεροι των βορίων.. 

Όποιος κοιτάει εδώ και αναφέρομαι στους.. 

amar
str1der
ecos
rkwesk_home

Πείτε μου αν μπορείτε να βγάλουμε κάποιο/α λινκ με ysam5 (#9780) και με το F-DC (#16693).

Στείλτε pm γράψτε εδώ.. whatever. Μιλάμε για άμεσα όμως ε.. μην το κάνουμε κυπριακό..  ::  πιάτα κτλ υπάρχουν..

 ::

----------


## racer

> Καλημέρα βοριότεροι των βορίων.. 
> 
> Όποιος κοιτάει εδώ και αναφέρομαι στους.. 
> 
> amar
> str1der
> ecos
> rkwesk_home
> 
> ...


Ysam σε ψεκάστε, σκουπίστε, τελειώσατε mode.

----------


## ysam

...μα του κάκου.. κανείς.. ούτε καν ο amar που είχα και τις περισσότερες ελπίδες..  ::  

Οπότε πάμε στο Plan b. Αρχίζει το σπαμ με emails. 

(έχει και plan c αλλά κάτσε να δούμε)

----------


## NetTraptor

Η στρατόσφαιρα είναι το plan d. Πριν αυτό δεν θα έχετε μαλλιά.

----------


## ysam

Ε καλά δεν μας έχουν μείνει και πολλά...  ::

----------


## amar

παρών!!!

----------


## apou

Γειά χαρά σε όλους

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο 1 interface από τον (#11607) για σύνδεση αυστηρά προς βορειοανατολικά,
υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για να κάνουμε τίποτα;

 ::

----------


## jim.christou

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους
> 
> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο 1 interface από τον (#11607) για σύνδεση αυστηρά προς βορειοανατολικά,
> υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για να κάνουμε τίποτα;


Φιλε μου στην wind βλεπω οτι εχουμε οπτικη επαφη και θα ηθελα να συνδεθουμε... (κομβος 15894)

Βεβαια τωρα λειπω λογο διακοπων αλλα 24 περιπου αυγουστου θα ειμαι αθηνα αν θες να δοκιμασουμε πες μου...

Ευχαριστω

----------


## apou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apou
> 
> Γειά χαρά σε όλους
> 
> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο 1 interface από τον (#11607) για σύνδεση αυστηρά προς βορειοανατολικά,
> υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για να κάνουμε τίποτα;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δημήτρη γειά χαρά
Εκείνη την περίοδο μάλλον θα λείπω και εγώ για διακοπές 
όμως θα αφήσω το interface να στέλνει προς τα σένα και ........ βλέπουμε.......  ::  
αργά και σταθερά  ::  

Μάκης

----------


## apou

Δημήτρη 
Λειτουργεί και το access point του neuron

SSID: AWMN-11607-AP
802.11b 
στα 2.417GHz

Ίσως σε κάποιο scan να το βλέπεις και αυτό,
λογικά πρέπει να είναι πολύ εύκολο link....  ::

----------


## apou

Καλημέρα Βόρειοι και Υπερβόρειοι

Είστε να κάνουμε καμιά συνάντηση;
Προτείνω το πρώτο ή δευτερο Σαββατοκύριακο του Οκτωβρίου (3,4 ή 10,11 του μήνα).

Μάκης

----------


## Olympic

> Καλημέρα Βόρειοι και Υπερβόρειοι
> 
> Είστε να κάνουμε καμιά συνάντηση;
> Προτείνω το πρώτο ή δευτερο Σαββατοκύριακο του Οκτωβρίου (3,4 ή 10,11 του μήνα).
> 
> Μάκης


Εγώ είμαι μέσα για 17-18 απόγευμα

----------


## apou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apou
> 
> Καλημέρα Βόρειοι και Υπερβόρειοι
> 
> Είστε να κάνουμε καμιά συνάντηση;
> Προτείνω το πρώτο ή δευτερο Σαββατοκύριακο του Οκτωβρίου (3,4 ή 10,11 του μήνα).
> 
> Μάκης
> 
> ...


Παρομοίως

----------


## jim.christou

Καλησπερα!

αν και δεν ειμαι ακομα εντος της κοινοτητας αλλα ετοιμαζομαι για να μπω αν πιστευετε οτι μπορω να ερθω πειτε μου

για 17-18 εγω μπορω εκτος απο 18 το πρωι μετα τις 12 ειμαι οκ

ευχαριστω

----------


## apou

> Καλησπερα!
> 
> αν και δεν ειμαι ακομα εντος της κοινοτητας αλλα ετοιμαζομαι για να μπω αν πιστευετε οτι μπορω να ερθω πειτε μου
> 
> για 17-18 εγω μπορω εκτος απο 18 το πρωι μετα τις 12 ειμαι οκ
> 
> ευχαριστω


Προφανώς και είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος.........  :: 
Οι συναντήσεις γίνονται συνήθως στο flocafe στον Άγιο Στέφανο για να βολεύει και τους υπερβόρειους.....
Και προς το μεσημέρι...
Ας δούμε ποιοί θα είναι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και βλέπουμε....
top_gunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn????????????????????
θα έρθεις;;;;;;;;

----------


## Top_Gun

Ελαααααααααααααα!!!!  ::   ::  Και γω μεσα ειμαι αν και δεν ξερω ακριβως τι ωρα θα μαι Αθηνα (θα ειμαι κορινθο πριν)
Οσο πιο αργα τοσο πιο καλα για μενα...Αλλα δεν βλεπω συμμετοχες...Που ειναι οι αλλοι οεο???
Για να οργανωθουμε λιγο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## apou

> Ελαααααααααααααα!!!!   Και γω μεσα ειμαι αν και δεν ξερω ακριβως τι ωρα θα μαι Αθηνα (θα ειμαι κορινθο πριν)
> Οσο πιο αργα τοσο πιο καλα για μενα...Αλλα δεν βλεπω συμμετοχες...Που ειναι οι αλλοι οεο???
> Για να οργανωθουμε λιγο...


Λέτε να το μεταφέρουμε μιά δυό εβδομάδες πιο μετά μήπως και ενδιαφερθούν και οι υπόλοιποι;

----------


## vmanolis

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας.
Ένας συνάδελφος και φίλος μου πρόσφατα άρχισε να φτιάχνει το εξοχικό των πεθερικών του και επειδή πήγα να συνδράμω στο ηλεκτρολογικό κομμάτι, είπα να δω τι παίζεται στην γύρω περιοχή από ασύρματο δίκτυο. Αρχικά του έκανα εγγραφή σαν κόμβος zafira (#18092).  ::  
Σε επικοινωνία μερικές ημέρες πριν μέσω WiND με κάποιους από τους γύρω κόμβους, ο ένας μου απάντησε ότι δεν λειτουργεί το Access Point interface στον κόμβο του και ο άλλος ότι είναι κομένο το καλώδιο του interface.  ::   ::  
Αν και στο WiND δείχνει αρκετούς κόμβους για τα δεδομένα της περιοχής, εντούτοις σε scan που έκανα σήμερα το πρωί δεν έπιασα κανέναν "δικό μας".  ::  
Βλέπετε να γίνεται κάποια κίνηση τώρα το καλοκαίρι μια που αρκετοί θα μεταβούν στα εκεί εξοχικά τους;

----------


## sv1jdn

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε... Υπάρχει η πρόθεση δημιουργίας κόμβου στην άνοιξη.!! επαφές έχουν γίνει με τον Richard (#9652) και τον str1der (#8530). Για να σηκώσουν τα μανίκια οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και να πιάσουμε δουλειά
γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλη δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης του δικτύου προς τα δω... (βορειοβόρεια)

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλό μήνα. 
Είπα να στείλω και εγώ ένα μήνυμα για να ενημερώσω πώς έχουν τα πράγματα προς τα εδώ μιας και βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν εξελίξεις. Να με συγχωράτε που δεν ασχολούμαι και πού και δεν απαντάω στα μνήματα αλλά τώρα που είμαι στρατό έχω χάσει επαφή. 

Διαθέσιμο interface αύτη την στιγμή στην περιοχή έχει μόνο ο κόμβος του Richard rkwesk_home (#9652) αλλά αυτό βλέπει μόνο τις περιοχές Καπανδριτίου και Βαρνάβα. Λόγο βλάστησης και δόμησης δεν βλέπει προς τις νοτιότερες περιοχές. Είχαμε προσπαθήσει να τον συνδέσουμε με τον str1der χωρίς επιτυχία. 
Οι κόμβοι amar, str1der, electronios, Johnny Cooper και ysam5 που είναι οι ενεργοί της περιοχής από ότι ξέρω δεν έχουν προς το παρών διαθέσιμα interfaces (Ο δικός μου σίγουρα). Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε παιχνίδι σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί.

Έχει αρχίσει ήδη να μαζεύει εξοπλισμό και θα τον στήσουμε μόλις επαναπατριστώ, σε κανά μήνα δηλαδή, ο κόμβος Sir_Pretender (#7678 ) που λογικά θα παίξει με 3 interface. To ένα θα πάει στον Richard rkwesk_home (#9652) αφού μόνο προς τα εμάς μπορεί να το αξιοποιήσει το if ο Richard. Τα άλλα 2 θα είναι διαθέσιμα. 

‘Οσο αφορά τους νέους κόμβους. Ο κόμβος SV1JDN (#17334) είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο για να ενώσει τους υπερβόρειους με το λεκανοπέδιο όπως και οι κόμβοι του amar και του str1der. Έχουμε και όλοι σχεδόν οπτική μαζί του άρα καλό θα ήταν αν βγει ένα link προς τα εκεί. Ακόμα ένα link από τον Sir_Pretender (#7678 ) θα μπορέσει να πάει στον κόμβο DCR-Ekali (#15894) που έχει δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον.

Αυτά εν ολίγοις. Αν υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο ενημερώστε να ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει. Μέσα στις γιορτές θα έχει πολύ δουλειά.

----------


## sv1jdn

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.
Όσο αφορά εμένα, υπάρχει όρεξη και πρόθεση να κάνουμε..ο,τι!
Ο Γιάννης (str1der) νομίζω δεν έχει if ελεύθερο.
Richard δε βλέπω λόγω δέντρων μάλλον, μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει... (άμα δε βλέπει str1der......)

Διαθέσιμος.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ο Richard σίγουρα δεν βλέπει προς τα εκεί. Πίστεψε με έχω περάσει πολλές ώρες στην ταράτσα του. Όσο αφορά εσένα 1jdn έχεις σκοπό να βγάλεις και άλλα if? Θα ήταν καλή φάση να έβγαζες ένα με τον Sir_Pretender τώρα που θα συνδεθεί. Ο Richard θα τα καλύψει όλα του τα interfaces μόλις σηκώσουμε τον 7678.

----------


## sv1jdn

Στο wind τα βλέπω λίγο δύσκολα. Μάλλον έχω κοντά μου εμπόδιο. Το τηλεσκόπιο στην ταράτσα γρήγορα και κόκκινο μετεωρολογικό μπαλόνι στη δική του!!!
Εναλλακτικά.... scan.
7bpm πάλι γελάς για το μπαλόνι;

----------


## Sir Pretender

Το καλό πράγμα αργεί. Τώρα που οι «βόρειοι» επιστρέφουμε σιγά-σιγά, θα ζωντανέψουμε την περιοχή  ::

----------


## sv1jdn

Για να δω...Oποτε θες κανονίζουμε scan.

----------


## 7bpm

Όλο μπαλόνια ακούω και μπαλόνια δεν βλέπω. Lol

Μιας και ξαναζεστάθηκε η περιοχή, να έχετε και κατά νου τον κόμβο Άη Στράτη (#18162). Βλέπει κάποια σημεία των βόρειων περιοχών σας, ετοιμάζεται να συνδεθεί με Πάρνηθα και ήδη έχει 2 links με Ανατολική Αττική.

----------


## sv1jdn

Ταπεινά καλησπερίζω και υπόσχομαι μπαλόνια.
Άη Στράτη δε βλέπω εγω.

@7bpm: Προφήτη Σταύρο πόσο νωρίς πρέβλεψες το "ξαναζέσταμα"

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Η Πάρνηθα γεννάει links αβέρτα? Δεν μας γυρνάτε και απο δώ κανα πιατάκι? Να βγάλουμε κανα link με τον Sir_Pretender #7678 τώρα που θα συνδεθεί? Καρφί!

----------


## sv1jdn

Δεν ξέρω για την Πάρνηθα και το πόσα πιατάκια μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει, εγω πάντως το βλέπω.
Έχει υποδομή ο Sir_Pretender,ή το ξεκινάει απο την αρχή;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Τώρα ξεκινάει. Μόλις γύρισε από τα ξένα το παιδί. Μόλις γυρίσω και εγώ μια και καλή θα το στήσουμε. Μέσα στις γιορτές μάλλον.

----------


## sv1jdn

Ο.Κ. καλά να είμαστε και να'χουμε και κανένα παλούκι ελεύθερο στην ταράτσα, γιατί τα βραχέα τα'χω παραμελήσει.
Κάτω όλες οι κεραιες απο τον Αύγουστο, παραπονιούνται οι πομποδέκτες!

@radio amateurs: Στα βόρεια της αττικής ετοιμάζεται [email protected] (softrock 6.3 rxtx)με χαμηλό θόρυβο Party time!!!!!!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ξεκινάμε να στήνουμε τον Sir_Pretender (#7678 ). Ψάχνουμε ένα link προς βόρεια προάστεια. Ανοιξη, Διονυσος, Εκάλη, Αγιος Στεφανος είναι στις περιοχές που βλέπουμε.

----------


## sv1jdn

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στησίματα...
Εδώ είμαστε, ό,τι θέλετε πολύ ευχαρίστως!
ΒΤW τις επόμενες ημέρες θα στήσω και τον sv1jdn#2 (18281)

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ωραία! Αν ψήνεσαι να βγάλουμε ενα link, εμείς θα είμαστε έτοιμοι σε κανα 2 εβδομάδες. Με το 17334 πρέπει να βγαίνει άνετα.

----------


## radio 623

Έχω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα που φαίνεται στο wind με αριθμό 17808. Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό σημείο, μια και βλέπει απο την Πεντέλη και την Πάρνηθα έως την Σαλαμίνα. Μπορώ να μαζέψω εξοπλισμό αλλά θα χρειαστώ δυό τρείς βδομάδες. Έχετε το όμως υπόψιν..

----------


## Telis

Υπαρχει και σε μενα ενα ετοιμο 100% στη ταρατσα If σε a που περιμενει παρεα για οποιον θελει κανα λινκ σε a.
Telis 2239 ( στο Wind ) - Χαλανδρι / Λ. Πεντελης περιοχη.

Επεισης υπαρχει λειτουργικο ενα λινκ σε a με Machine22.
PM me εδω οποιος ενδιαφερεται.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Λοιπόν! Έχουμε τον εξοπλισμό και αν μας κάνει καλό καιρό το άλλο σαββατοκύριακο στήνουμε στον Sir_Pretender (#7678 ). Ψάχνουμε ένα ακόμα link. Αν έχει κανείς διαθέσιμο if και έχει οπτική προς τα εδώ το βγάζουμε άμεσα.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Είμαι ο Sir Pretender...


...και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα μέσω AWMN!!!!1

----------


## mojiro

Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο !
Καλώς ήρθες και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ysam

Καλώς ήρθες.

----------


## sv1jdn

Καλώς όρισες...... γείτονα! Λέμε τώρα. Δώδεκα χιλιόμετρα δεν είναι και τίποτε σοβαρό....

----------


## tritsako

Μπράβο !
Καλώς ήρθες και καλή συνέχεια και από εμένα  ::

----------


## klarabel

Welcome ...aboard. ::

----------


## nvak

Ετοιμάζω δύο κόμβους τον nvak2 (#6131) στο Μικροχώρι και τον gvak (#18834) στα Οινόφυτα.

Μάλλον υπάρχει οπτική nvak2 (#6131) με Johnny_Cooper (#15017) 
Υπάρχει και διάθεση να στηθεί εξοπλισμός στον Skai-Parnitha (#14024) για να δέσει πιό καλά η περιοχή
Περιμένω προτάσεις απο τους γειτόνους.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Λοιπόν! Η άμεση λύση αυτή την στιγμή είναι να "κόψουμε" το link μεταξύ του Johnny_Cooper και του rkwesk_home (#9652) στην μέση και να μπεις ανάμεσα. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει όποτε θες. Απο κέι και πέρα, βλέπω στην wind ότι έχεις οπτική επαφή με το Καπανδρίτι. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχουμε και εκεί κόμβο που περιμένει να συνδεθεί χρόνια τώρα αλλά δεν έβλεπε κανέναν. Τον JimakosG21 (#13721). Όσο αφορά το Skai-Parnitha (#14024) εκτός ότι το βλέπουμε σχεδόν όλοι, υπάρχει και διαθέσιμο interface αυτή την στιγμή από τον Sir_Pretender (#7678 ). Αυτά εν ολίγης.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Αλό κι από 'μένα. Πράγματι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο interface, οπότε το γυρνάμε αν είναι να κάνουμε δουλειά  ::

----------


## sv1jdn

Γειά σας και από εμένα. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να οργανώσουμε μια συνάντηση την άλλη εβδομάδα.
Να μαζευτούμε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και απο κοινού να κάνουμε έναν νέο σχεδιασμό του δικτύου στην περιοχή.
Από εμένα ας πούμε υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δημιουργίας κόμβων σε δύο ακόμη σημεία, στον Αγ. Στέφανο.
Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει τρόπος να γεφυρώσουμε με καλά links την περιοχή μας με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.
Αυτά για τώρα, εγώ θα είμαι εκτός απο Μ.Παρασκευή, έως Τετάρτη πρωί.
Καλή ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα.

πολλά 73

----------


## ysam

Σας παρακολουθώ...  ::

----------


## sv1jdn

Καλά κάνεις....!
Άντε καλό Πάσχα, θα χάσω το πλοίο!!!!!!!!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Λοιπόν! Και τα 2 Ιnterface του Sir_Pretender είναι γυρισμένα και AP και εκπέμπουν στους 5220 και στούς 5200 πρός Άγιο Στέφανο-Δροσιά. Όταν γυρίσεις με το καλό την Τετάρτη και όποτε μπορέσεις κάνε κανα scan να δούμε τι θα πιάσεις. Άντε καλό γύρισμα!

----------


## nvak

> Λοιπόν! Η άμεση λύση αυτή την στιγμή είναι να "κόψουμε" το link μεταξύ του Johnny_Cooper και του rkwesk_home (#9652) στην μέση και να μπεις ανάμεσα. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει όποτε θες. Απο κέι και πέρα, βλέπω στην wind ότι έχεις οπτική επαφή με το Καπανδρίτι. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχουμε και εκεί κόμβο που περιμένει να συνδεθεί χρόνια τώρα αλλά δεν έβλεπε κανέναν. Τον JimakosG21 (#13721). Όσο αφορά το Skai-Parnitha (#14024) εκτός ότι το βλέπουμε σχεδόν όλοι, υπάρχει και διαθέσιμο interface αυτή την στιγμή από τον Sir_Pretender (#7678 ). Αυτά εν ολίγης.


Οπότε να ετοιμαστώ για 4 interface για αρχή και βλέπουμε. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να τα στήσω μέσα στην βδομάδα. Όταν είμαι έτοιμος επικοινωνούμε. 

Η Πάρνηθα θέλει υποδομή σε κατασκευές και υλικό απο όσο ξέρω.
Κάτι θα κάνουμε και εκεί, αφού πρώτα δω απο κοντά την κατάσταση.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Θα μιλήσω τηλεφωνικά με τον Johnny_Cooper για να πάω από εκεί να δούμε και με το μάτι από την ταράτσα αν σε βλέπουμε και θα σου πω. Κυκλοφορούνε κάτι σπαστικά δέντρα στην περιοχή που μας έχουν κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη. Ελπίζω να μην μας πάρουν χαμπάρι αυτή την φορά. Εσύ λογικά τον Richard τον βλέπεις πιάτο. Είναι στην "ρίζα" της κεραίας του Αγίου Στεφάνου (Λίγο πιο δεξιά).

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ακόμα αν δεν καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε το link Sir_Pretender - SV1JDN (#17334) που προγραμματίζαμε, και αν θέλει φυσικά και ο sv1jdn, δοκίμασε εσύ. Σύμφωνα με την wind έχεις πιο καλή οπτική προς τα εκεί.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Ωραία, πολλά λινκ βλέπω και μ' αρέσει. Όπως είπε κι ο eLe, έχουμε γυρίσει τα δύο πιάτα προς Richard να εκπέμπουν, οπότε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος σκανάρει και μας λέει  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ναι, μόνο σιγά σιγά οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μην μας ποδοπατήσετε. Τι κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μωρέ! Ένας είναι! Και αυτόν κάναμε χρόνια να τον βρούμε. Πφφφ, δεν λέει να μπει στον ρυθμό αυτό το παιδί με τπτ...

----------


## ysam

χαχαχα ναι ναι να πάρουν νουμεράκι όσοι θέλουν.

----------


## sv1jdn

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! Είμαι στο πλοίο της επιστροφής και βλέπω τα posts μαζεμένα και δεν το πιστεύω!!!

Τρείς μέρες έλειψα και πήρε φωτιά ο κόσμος!

Κανένα νέο για τη συνάντηση έχουμε ή θα τα πούμε από μακρυά...;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Συνήθως κανονίζουμε τα meeting από νωρίς για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ειδοποιήθηκαν όλοι. Λέμε από τώρα για την Κυριακή 8 Μαΐου? Μη μαζευτούμε πρωτομαγιά... Κλασικά νωρίς το απόγευμα στα Flocafe στον κόμβο του Αγίου Στεφάνου.
sv1jdn όπως θα διάβασες παραπάνω έχουμε γυρίσει από τον Sir_Pretender τα interface. Όταν μπορείς με το καλό κάνε ένα scan να δούμε αν φτάνει τπτ σε σένα.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Οπότε να ετοιμαστώ για 4 interface για αρχή και βλέπουμε. 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να τα στήσω μέσα στην βδομάδα. Όταν είμαι έτοιμος επικοινωνούμε. 
> 
> Η Πάρνηθα θέλει υποδομή σε κατασκευές και υλικό απο όσο ξέρω.
> Κάτι θα κάνουμε και εκεί, αφού πρώτα δω απο κοντά την κατάσταση.


Κακά νέα, κλασικά... Σιγά μην βγάζαμε Link σαν άνθρωποι... Ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα του johnny και δυστυχώς δεν σε βλέπουμε. Αναφαίνεται λίγο η σκεπή σου νομίζω ανάμεσα στα δέντρα αλλά τίποτα αισιόδοξο...

----------


## sv1jdn

Από εμένα Ο.Κ. για την Kυριακή 8/5
Όποιος είναι μέσα ας το δηλώσει εδώ.
Μόλις φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός θα κάνω το scan.

----------


## john70

Λοιπόν ,

Επισκευές σήμερα με τον Jb172 σε δύο κόμβους στην Πάρνηθα .

Το σχετικό με το εδώ θέμα είναι πώς υπάρχει ένα λίνκ διαθέσιμο προς Βόρεια Αττική (οπτική Απο Μαρούσι , μέχρι Αγ Στέφανο)

Ssid awmn-6041-newBB 
freq 5800
Pol Vertical

Αυτή την στιγμή είναι up και μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι θα είμαι επάνω για δοκιμές . Θεμιτό το λίνκ είναι να βγεί με κάποιον που έχει αρκετά ακόμα ή να ανοίξει νέα περιοχή.

Περιμένω Νεότερα

----------


## sv1jdn

Αύριο, καιρού επιτρέποντος, θα ανέβω ταράτσα για κάτι δουλίτσες (ραδιοερασιτεχνικού χαρακτήρα).

Το βλέπετε σκόπιμο να κάνουμε κάτι, λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν το link μου με skai-parnitha σε Ν ; 

Εκτός από τον 17334 υπάρχει πάντα και η δυνατότητα του 18281 που είναι 150m από το f-dc.

----------


## john70

Για αυτό δεν έχει νόημα ... 1 hop θα είσαι .... κανένας άλλος ?

----------


## 7bpm

Μπράβο βρε Johnηδες! Συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο σας.

Άντε, μια γρήγορη επίσκεψη χρωστώ πλέον στον Αϊ Στράτη και θα είναι κομπλέ η περιοχή με τρίτη εναλλακτική προς Αθήνα.

BTW, ελπίζω στο RB του Extra να θωρακίσατε την N καρτούλα για το link με JB…

----------


## john70

Είναι άλλη κάρτα με πλάτη απο αλουμίνιο ! 

Στον Άη Στράτη δες με το μάζεμα τι θα γίνει !

----------


## 7bpm

Nice one, με την κάρτα…! Θέλω photos…!

Μεσοβδόμαδα, εάν βρω μέσο για ν’ ανεβώ θα τον στρώσουμε.

----------


## ysam

Nα κάνω κανένα scan από Μαρούσι?

----------


## 7bpm

Επίσης, εάν βάζουμε κάπου RouterBoard, είναι MUST να κάνουμε upgrade και το firmware…!

/system routerboard print (για να δούμε πιο firmware φοραεί, και πιο version είναι available)

/system routerboard upgrade (για να το αναβαθμίσουμε στο current)

Μετά το upgrade, είναι απαραίτητο ένα reboot….


ΥΓ 1. μόλις σου αναβάθμισα το firmware στο RB σου στον Extra… (ηταν 2.23, τωρα είναι 2.29  :: )
ΥΓ 2. Κάθε φορά που αναβαθμίζουμε το MT σε κάποιο RB πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κοιτάμε μήπως το καινούργιο version έχει βγει me καινούργιο firmware.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Αύριο, καιρού επιτρέποντος, θα ανέβω ταράτσα για κάτι δουλίτσες (ραδιοερασιτεχνικού χαρακτήρα).
> 
> Το βλέπετε σκόπιμο να κάνουμε κάτι, λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν το link μου με skai-parnitha σε Ν ; 
> 
> Εκτός από τον 17334 υπάρχει πάντα και η δυνατότητα του 18281 που είναι 150m από το f-dc.


Έχε και στον νούσου να κάνεις ένα scan για τον sir_pretender να δούμε αν τελικά μπορεί να βγεί το link προς τα εκεί.

----------


## john70

@Ysam ,
Εκει που είναι το ελεύθερο IF βλέπει απο ΟΤΕ και πάνω, οπότε δεν  ::  

@7Up
Ο ρούτερ είχε 5.ΧΧ  ::

----------


## sv1jdn

> Έχε και στον νούσου να κάνεις ένα scan για τον sir_pretender να δούμε αν τελικά μπορεί να βγεί το link προς τα εκεί.


o.k. είναι στα σημερινά σχέδιά μου

----------


## john70

Update !

Το ελεύθερο λίνκ μετά απο διάφορα scan, το έστρεψα προς τον RPMZ, μια και είναι νεκρή και ενδιαφέρουσα περιοχή η Κερατέα , για δείτε ...

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> o.k. είναι στα σημερινά σχέδιά μου


Από τις 2.45 μέχρι τις 3.15 περίπου θα είναι κλειστός ο κόμβος για να περάσουμε το καλώδιο από την μόνιμη θέση του.

----------


## sv1jdn

> Από τις 2.45 μέχρι τις 3.15 περίπου θα είναι κλειστός ο κόμβος για να περάσουμε το καλώδιο από την μόνιμη θέση του.


O.K. Eλήφθη!
Έχω ετοιμάσει ό,τι χρειάζεται για να κάνω το scan από τη δυτική άκρη της ταράτσας. 
Εκεί που είναι οι ιστοί του κόμβου και των άλλων κεραιών δέν έχουμε καμία ελπίδα, λόγω κτιρίων και λόφου από πίσω.

----------


## sv1jdn

@ eLeCtRoNiOs
Είναι up o κόμβος;

----------


## 7bpm

> @7Up
> Ο ρούτερ είχε 5.ΧΧ


Ναι βρε, το ΜΤ ηταν v.5.2 αλλα το firmware του RouterBoard σου ηταν v2.23 (αλλο το MT αλλο το Firmware)

----------


## Nikiforos

> Λοιπόν ,
> 
> Επισκευές σήμερα με τον Jb172 σε δύο κόμβους στην Πάρνηθα .
> 
> Το σχετικό με το εδώ θέμα είναι πώς υπάρχει ένα λίνκ διαθέσιμο προς Βόρεια Αττική (οπτική Απο Μαρούσι , μέχρι Αγ Στέφανο)
> 
> Ssid awmn-6041-newBB 
> freq 5800
> Pol Vertical
> ...


Μπρὰβο σας! πολύ καλή δουλειά! βλέπω ήδη τα αποτέλεσματα :

[email protected]:/# traceroute 10.71.99.1
traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-noolis.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.234.81) 0.706 ms 0.541 ms 0.516 ms
2 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn (10.42.69.241) 6.345 ms 2.279 ms 16.349 ms
3 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn (10.42.69.245) 1.898 ms 2.364 ms 2.339 ms
4 gw-JB172.extra.awmn (10.22.11.210) 7.869 ms 18.567 ms 35.066 ms
5 gw-extra.aistratis.awmn (10.71.96.254) 19.977 ms 3.856 ms 25.293 ms
6 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 39.929 ms 12.733 ms 4.159 ms

----------


## nvak

> Για αυτό δεν έχει νόημα ... 1 hop θα είσαι .... κανένας άλλος ?


Αν δεν κάτσει με Κερατέα, γίνεται με Καπανδρίτι στο #6131 ?
Απο κεί που είμαι βλέπω όλους τους ασύνδετους της περιοχής.

----------


## JB172

Νικηφόρε άλλαξε στο dns τα records 10.2.234.81 σε gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn και 10.2.234.82 σε gw-noolis.nikiforos.awmn

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι ήταν ανάποδα το διόρθωσα, αλλά και παλι δεν εμφανίζονται! ουτε το δικό μου ουτε και το άλλο! μήπως έχουν πρόβλημα οι δηλωμένοι dns servers?

----------


## john70

> Αν δεν κάτσει με Κερατέα, γίνεται με Καπανδρίτι στο #6131 ?
> Απο κεί που είμαι βλέπω όλους τους ασύνδετους της περιοχής.


Δεν Ξέρω εάν βλέπει απο εκει .... είναι καθαρά χωροταξικό το θέμα στον πυλώνα. Εάν βλέπει πολύ ευχαρίστως, και καλύτερα να βγεί εκει που δεν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> @ eLeCtRoNiOs
> Είναι up o κόμβος;


Συγνώμη δεν ήμουν σπίτι και δεν παρακολουθούσα. Μόνο για 1 τέταρτο έκλεισε τελικά κατά τις 3. Μετά ήταν up όλη μέρα και είχα ανεβάσει και την ισχύ και στα 2 interface για να scanaρεις. Αρα να θεωρήσω ότι δεν έπιασες τίποτα ε? tpt ε?

----------


## sv1jdn

> Συγνώμη δεν ήμουν σπίτι και δεν παρακολουθούσα. Μόνο για 1 τέταρτο έκλεισε τελικά κατά τις 3. Μετά ήταν up όλη μέρα και είχα ανεβάσει και την ισχύ και στα 2 interface για να scanaρεις. Αρα να θεωρήσω ότι δεν έπιασες τίποτα ε? tpt ε?


 Τζίφος η δουλειά. τίποτε δεν έπιασα, αν και αν έπιανα κάτι θα ήταν τσαλακωμένο μιας και καθαρή οπτική δεν έχω ούτε απο την άκρη της ταράτσας που έγινε το scan.
Ήλπιζα να είναι πιο καλά τα πράγματα στα 3,5 μέτρα απ'ότι στο ύψος των ματιών.....

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Τζίφος η δουλειά. τίποτε δεν έπιασα, αν και αν έπιανα κάτι θα ήταν τσαλακωμένο μιας και καθαρή οπτική δεν έχω ούτε απο την άκρη της ταράτσας που έγινε το scan.
> Ήλπιζα να είναι πιο καλά τα πράγματα στα 3,5 μέτρα απ'ότι στο ύψος των ματιών.....


Κατάλαβα. Άρα αράζουμε προς το παρών και θα τα πούμε στο meeting. θα στείλω σήμερα κάνα pm και κάνα sms στους υπερβόρειους που ασχολούνται γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι παρακολουθούν το forum... 

Edit: Υπάρχει περίπτωση όπως το βλέπεις με το μάτι εσύ από εκεί να βλέπεις κάποιον άλλον από τους κόμβους μας? Πιο "αριστερά" ας πούμε από εκεί που είναι ο Sir_pretender έτσι όπως κοιτάς από την ταράτσα σου. ysam5 (#9780) , Johnny_Cooper (#15017) ή τον nvak2 (#6131)...

----------


## nvak

> Δεν Ξέρω εάν βλέπει απο εκει .... είναι καθαρά χωροταξικό το θέμα στον πυλώνα. Εάν βλέπει πολύ ευχαρίστως, και καλύτερα να βγεί εκει που δεν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική.


Γιάννη, αν μπορείς βγάλε μιά φωτογραφία της οπτικής που έχεις και του πυλώνα.

----------


## john70

Τώρα είναι αργά .... το πιθανότερο το μεθεπόμενο ΣΚ θα ξαναπάω εκει .Οπότε στο μεσοδιάστημα , για βάλε κάτι να εκπέμπει ....

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ειδοποίησα όσους μπόρεσα με pms και τηλέφωνα για το meeting. Όποιος παρακολουθεί και την συζήτηση εδώ και μπορεί ας περάσει μια βόλτα να τα πούμε. Έχουμε πει για την Κυριάκο 8 του μήνα στα flocafe στον κόμβο του Αγίου Στεφάνου (Goodys) νωρίς το απόγευμα, κατά τις 4-5. Διαδώσετε και σε όποιον ξέρετε και ενδιαφέρεται να έρθει μήπως μαζευτούμε λαός να τα πούμε.

----------


## amar

Μέσα κι εγώ, τα λέμε την Κυριακή!

----------


## sv1jdn

Το συγκεκριμένο thread μου προκαλούσε θλίψη απο την αρχή που παρακολούθησα το forum.
Δεν είχε δει post για καιρό, κανένας δε ζήταγε να ζευγαρώσει if, και δε γίνονταν και meetings!!
Ξαφνικά πήρανε όλα φωτιά!
Μέχρι και meeting θα γίνει!!!!
Τι στο καλό, ξεμάτιασμα θέλαμε;!!
Εντός και εγώ φυσικά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι άνοιξη και όλα ζευγαρώνουν. Βουρρρ στον πατσά. ::

----------


## sv1jdn

Μπα!!! Και εσύ διανθίζεις το τόσο καιρό σε ύπνωση thread!!!?
Χάλασε ο κόσμος!! Τώρα είναι που το θέλουμε το ξεμάτιασμα!!!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Το συγκεκριμένο thread μου προκαλούσε θλίψη απο την αρχή που παρακολούθησα το forum.
> Δεν είχε δει post για καιρό, κανένας δε ζήταγε να ζευγαρώσει if, και δε γίνονταν και meetings!!
> Ξαφνικά πήρανε όλα φωτιά!
> Μέχρι και meeting θα γίνει!!!!
> Τι στο καλό, ξεμάτιασμα θέλαμε;!!
> Εντός και εγώ φυσικά.


Είχαμε πάει να εκπληρώσουμε τις στρατιωτικές μας υποχρεώσεις! Ε βάλε και την οικονομική κρίση... έχει και ο amar τα μωρά... Άσε μπλέξιμο. Μην νομίζεις όμως, το αποτέλεσμα όλου αυτού του thread είναι 4 κόμβοι με το ζόρι. Λαοθάλασσααααα!!

----------


## sv1jdn

Δε βαριέσαι, μια χαρά είμαστε!
Έχει και κενές συχνότητες να βγάζουμε BB με τον εαυτό μας!!!

----------


## nvak

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης του Varnavas (#18166) ?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης του Varnavas (#18166) ?


Όσο αφορά με τους κόμβους που είμαι συνδιαχειριστής στην περιοχή, όλων δηλαδή εκτός από τον ysam5, δεν έχει γίνει καμία κουβέντα. Από εκεί βγαίνουμε Μαραθώνα για πλάκα πάντως. Την έχω επισκεφτεί την παροχή όταν κάναμε πυρασφάλεια.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Σκατόκαιριος ρε γμτ... Πάνω που πήρε μπροστά ο amar και είπε να ανέβει σε καμιά ταράτσα.... Πφφφφ

----------


## ysam

Μην τον αφήσεις... Χούφτοστον, χούφτοστον  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1jdn

Για να είμαστε σίγουροι....
Ποιός είναι ο.κ. για το meeting αύριο το απόγευμα στο flo του Αγ. στεφάνου?
Ο eLeCtRoNiOs πρότεινε 4 με 5 μμ.
Πάμε πάλι λοιπόν...
sv1jdn μέσα

----------


## NetTraptor

Να έρθω και εγώ να σε δω και να σου δώσω και ένα VoIP τηλέφωνο μπας και ελεήσεις τόσο να συνδεθείς τηλεπικοινωνιακά όσο και να μας κάνεις και κανένα τελέφωνο.
Επίσης εχω μια πολύ σοβαρή αποστολή στο DC. Θέλω να βάλω ένα Bezel στον ένα Server! lol

----------


## sv1jdn

Super!
Λες τελικά να είμαστε οι δυο μας?
Πλάκα θα έχει!!!
Να ρίξουμε και μια ματιά στον ιστό του dc να δούμε ποιός τυχερός θα τον φάει στο κεφάλι...

----------


## nvak

> Super!
> Λες τελικά να είμαστε οι δυο μας?
> Πλάκα θα έχει!!!


Όχι, θα είμαστε οι τρείς μας.

----------


## john70

Μπα θα περάσω και Εγώ μάλλον επιστρεφωντας

----------


## NetTraptor

Αργούτσικα γιατί ξέχασα μια υποχρέωση.. φτου.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Εγώ με τον leke και τον sir_pretender θα είμαστε από τις 4. θα τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## ysam

Νίκο πέτα μέσα στο αμάξι 1-2 feeders που θέλω πλζ. (dual pol), θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και εγώ.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Άιντε, θα τα πούμε εκ του σύνεγγυς  :: 


Όσοι αναλωθούν πιο πριν (μεσημέρι Κυριακής γαρ) σε κατανάλωση σκορδαλιάς, τζατζικιού και λοιπών μεζεκλικίων με χαρακτηριστική μυρωδιά, παρακαλούνται να έχουν τσίχλα μαζί τους.  ::

----------


## sv1jdn

16:30 θα είμαι εκεί.
Να δω πως θα βρεθούμε...
Αν δεν είναι νωρίς εκεί ysam ή traprtor άλλη φάτσα δεν ξέρω....

----------


## NetTraptor

Να φορεσεις το κόκκινο φουστανι!

----------


## sv1jdn

Μπα!! μην καρφωθούμε κιόλας!
Χαμηλοκάβαλο τζην και στρίνγκ τραβηγμένο ψηλά.
Να είμαστε σοβαροί.

----------


## ysam

Ξεκινάω σε κανένα 10λεπτο από Μαρούσι..

----------


## ysam

Άκυρο μόλις έμαθα ότι ο ΠΑΟ δεν παίζει 19 αλλά 17:30  ::

----------


## john70

Και εκει τον Παναθηναϊκό βλέπαμε !

----------


## nvak

Τελικά μαζευτήκαμε αρκετοί. 

Όσον αφορά την οργάνωση στην περιοχή, θα σηκώσει ο Ανδρέας από τον amar2 (#4281) ένα λινκ πρός Καπανδρίτι. 
Σ' αυτό, τουλάχιστον για αρχή, θα συνδεθούμε δύο.
Στον nvak2 (#6131) θά βάλω στην αρχή τουλάχιστον 2 πιάτα για να βάλουμε μέσα και κανένα ακόμη απο το χωριό, μιάς και το έχω απέναντι.

Απο επικοινωνία που είχα με τον smarag, θα γίνει μιά προσπάθεια για να μας επιτραπεί η φιλοξενία κόμβου στον Varnavas (#18166) που βλέπει τον AiStratis (#18162), Καπανδρίτι και Εύβοια. 
Μένει να κάνουμε μία βόλτα στην Πάρνηθα, για να δούμε την κατάσταση απο κοντά, αν και όπως μας είπε ο John70, τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα.

----------


## john70

Η επίσκεψη στην Πάρνηθα (ΣΚΑΙ) είναι απαραίτητη ... μια και τα λίνκ προς Εύβοια είναι κάτω εδώ και καιρό , καλό λοιπόν θα είναι να γίνουν όλα σε μία

----------


## Nikiforos

Το ειχα σκεφτεί και εγώ πως ο ΑηΣτράτης πρέπει να βλέπει Βαρνὰβα ή Καπανδρίτι! από τις φωτογραφιες που είχα βγάλει σε καποια επίσκεψη εκεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιο μέρος είναι. Αν καταλάβει κανείς από τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες ας με διαφωτίσει και εμένα, πάντως την επόμενη φορά θα βγουν φωτογραφιες με τηλεφακό στα 300mm γιατί αυτές με την compact δεν έχουν καλή λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## Nikiforos

Και οι υπόλοιπες τώρα, αλλά εκει που φαίνονται μακριά τα σπίτια κάτω από τα βουνά, δεν ξέρω ποιο μέρος είναι, αν ξέρει κανείς μας λέει, γιατί τώρα με τα καμμένα όλα ίδια μου φαίνονται  :: (

----------


## θανάσης

> Η επίσκεψη στην Πάρνηθα (ΣΚΑΙ) είναι απαραίτητη ... μια και τα λίνκ προς Εύβοια είναι κάτω εδώ και καιρό , καλό λοιπόν θα είναι να γίνουν όλα σε μία


 Γιάννη έχουμε πάει, έχουμε δει τη ζημιά που υπάρχει και έχουμε αγοράσει τα υλικά για την επισκευή. Έχουμε κανονίσει για Κυριακή. Σαν χρόνο επισκευής για αυτό το link έχουμε υπολογίσει max ένα 5ωρο με 3 άτομα (με μικρό σε ένταση αέρα). 
Αν είσαι στην περιοχή στείλε ειδοποίηση μήπως βρεθούμε από Σάββατο.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Και οι υπόλοιπες τώρα, αλλά εκει που φαίνονται μακριά τα σπίτια κάτω από τα βουνά, δεν ξέρω ποιο μέρος είναι, αν ξέρει κανείς μας λέει, γιατί τώρα με τα καμμένα όλα ίδια μου φαίνονται


Αλλόοοο. Ευχαριστούμε για τις photo καταρχάς. Όσο αφορά την οπτική... τα χωρία Καπανδρίτι και Βαρνάβα δεν τα βλέπεις από εκεί, την έμαθα καλά την περιοχή όταν κάναμε πυρασφάλειες. Αυτά τα σπίτια του φαίνονται είναι κάποιο οικισμοί ανάμεσα σε Γραμματικό και Βαρνάβα, που έχουν οπτικές και από τις 2 μεριές. Εκεί είναι και ο κόμβος που είπε ο nvak που μπορεί να μας ενώσει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μακάρι να έχουμε εξελίξεις γιατι προς το παρόν έχουμε συνδέσει τον ΑηΣτρατη με τον Τύμβο Μαραθώνα και με την Πάρνηθα, πιστεύω προς υπάρχουν καλές προοπτικές ειδικά αφού βλέπει το βουνό ακόμα και προς την Εύβοια! Τώρα να ανοίξει ο καιρός θα επρεπε να κανονιζαμε και καμιά συνάντηση κανένα Σαββατοκύριακο!  :: pp

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Προς το παρόν περιμένουμε τον amar να μας γυρίσει το if για να συνδεθεί ο nvak και να δούμε τι θα γίνει με την Πάρνηθα. Μετά ανάλογα με τον αν θα στηθεί κόμβος στο node Varnavas (#18166) θα κοιτάξουμε να βγει ένα link προς τον ΑηΣτρατη. Άρα προς το παρόν υπομονή.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα,
Τον κόμβο parnis (#16382) τον βλέπετε σε οπτική?
Βρίσκεται στον Σκοπευτικό Ομίλο Αχαρνών ¨Ο ΠΑΡΝΗΣ¨. Έχει ελεύθερο if.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Καλησπέρα,
> Τον κόμβο parnis (#16382) τον βλέπετε σε οπτική?
> Βρίσκεται στον Σκοπευτικό Ομίλο Αχαρνών ¨Ο ΠΑΡΝΗΣ¨. Έχει ελεύθερο if.


Οι κόμβοι που ψάχνουμε link όχι, είναι σε περιοχή που δεν εχει κανείς μας οπτική. Όσοι είναι απο Άγιο Στέφανο και κάτω βλέπουν προς τα εκεί.

----------


## sv1jdn

> Οι κόμβοι που ψάχνουμε link όχι, είναι σε περιοχή που δεν εχει κανείς μας οπτική. Όσοι είναι απο Άγιο Στέφανο και κάτω βλέπουν προς τα εκεί.


Έχεις ελεύθερο if ινα κάμομεν μίαν δοκιμήν;
Μόνο μεταξύ μας μπορεί να υπάρχει οπτική.

----------


## sv1jdn

> Έχεις ελεύθερο if ινα κάμομεν μίαν δοκιμήν;
> Μόνο μεταξύ μας μπορεί να υπάρχει οπτική.


@eLeCtRoNiOs
Η περιέργεια μπορεί να σκότωσε τη γάτα, έλυσε και τις απορίες ....
Άκυρο!! Ανέβηκα στον ιστό με τα σκαλοπάτια (στα 6 μέτρα, πιό ψηλά δε γίνεται) και δεν βλέπω προς εσένα επίσης.

πάρε με voip ή κινητό , σου στέλνω pm

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> @eLeCtRoNiOs
> Η περιέργεια μπορεί να σκότωσε τη γάτα, έλυσε και τις απορίες ....
> Άκυρο!! Ανέβηκα στον ιστό με τα σκαλοπάτια (στα 6 μέτρα, πιό ψηλά δε γίνεται) και δεν βλέπω προς εσένα επίσης.
> 
> πάρε με voip ή κινητό , σου στέλνω pm


Δεν βλέπω και έγω.. Έχω σπίτια και δέντρα από την μεριά μου.

----------


## Richard

Δεν ξέρω εάν είμαι σε θέση να συμμετάσχω. Ήουνα στο κέντρο για 2 εβδομάδες, αλλά τώρα γύρισα.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Δεν ξέρω εάν είμαι σε θέση να συμμετάσχω. Ήουνα στο κέντρο για 2 εβδομάδες, αλλά τώρα γύρισα.
> 
> Richard


Προς το παρόν δεν τα πειράζουμε τα δικά σου link. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί αργότερα να γίνει καμία τράμπα, θα μιλήσουμε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Ο electronios μου έχει πει ότι μερικοί από σας θέλετε να τα πούμε για ελεύθερο λογισμικό και Linux. Πολύ ευχαρίστως να βρεθούμε να το κάνουμε. Περιμένω επαφή από σας.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου μέσω e-mail σύντομα και το παιδί που είμαστε μαζί στην δουλεία και έριξε την ιδέα. Θα μιλήσει αυτός και με κάποια άτομα από το awmn προς τα εκεί που θα γίνει και το σκηνικό.

----------


## john70

Λοιπόν ....

Έστησα ένα πάνελ 24 άρι στα 5 στον κόμβο 6040, εάν το πιάνει κάποιος απο τους ενδιαφερόμενους για λίνκ και είναι σε θέση να συνδέσει όλους τους άλλους και να συνδεθεί σε αυτό, ευχαρίστως να το αντικαταστήσω με πιάτο. Το πάνελ θα εκπέμπει απο εκει μέχρι την Δευτέρα.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Βασικά ο nvak είναι το θέμα να συνδεθεί. Τώρα επειδή μπορέι να μην είναι έτοιμος θα δοκιμάσω και έγώ από τον sir_pretender που έχει Interface και κάθεται.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλημέραααα! Γυρίσαμε το πιάτο με τον sir_pretender και scanάραμε αλλά τίποτα....  ::  Αυτός ο amar που είναι!!!!!

----------


## nvak

> Καλημέραααα! Γυρίσαμε το πιάτο με τον sir_pretender και scanάραμε αλλά τίποτα....  Αυτός ο amar που είναι!!!!!


Δεν βλέπει ο sir_pretender τις κεραίες στο βουνό ?
Εγώ τον έπιασα με -72 -78 db με ένα bullet5 και πιάτο 1,1m.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλήηη φάση! Κάτι λάθος θα κάναμε εμείς τότε. Να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε? Αλλά αφού για εσένα πάει το link τι να λέει...

----------


## ysam

Ναι μην μείνουμε όμως εκεί. Για συνδεθείτε.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχουμε καμιά εξέλιξη? Θα βγει τελικά ο κόμβος του nvak από Πάρνηθα? Τι έχετε κανονίσει?

----------


## nvak

> Έχουμε καμιά εξέλιξη? Θα βγει τελικά ο κόμβος του nvak από Πάρνηθα? Τι έχετε κανονίσει?


Περιμένω τον Γιάννη να ετοιμασθεί. Έχω αφήσει την δική μου μεριά να εκπέμπει. 
Καλό είναι να προγραμματίσουμε και το επόμενο λινκ στην περιοχή, να ετοιμάσω κατάλληλα τους ιστούς.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ωραία! Το σαββατοκύριακο θα προσπαθήσω να πάω από το σπίτι του Δημήτρη (LeKeS_2 (#13721)) που είναι ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος και πρόθυμος, για να δούμε και με το μάτι αν είναι εφικτό το link. Από όσο μπορώ να σου πω εγώ προς Μικροχώρι και Βαρνάβα δεν χρειάζεται να κοιτάς αφού είμαστε 3 κόμβοι που μπορούν να καλύψουν τις περιοχές αυτές. Εγώ πιστεύω προς Καπανδρίτι-Αφίδνες-Διόνυσο-Άγιο Στέφανο είναι το ιδανικότερο να βλέπει ο ιστός σου.

----------


## nvak

Ωραία. Πρέπει να βρούμε και κάποιον να δέσει την περιοχή πιό κοντινό απο τον rkwesk_home (#9652).
Δεν ξέρω καλά την περιοχή, αλλά βλέπω απο το wind ότι οι Αφίδνες είναι καλό σημείο για ένα κόμβο που θα μας φέρει κοντά !

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Λοιπόν αγόρια μου,
Μίλησα με τον κόμβο DCR-Ekali (#15894), με τον ιδιοκτήτη δηλαδή όχι με τα πιάτα  ::  , και μου είπε ότι έχει, οριακά μεν αλλά έχει, οπτική προς τον nvak. Δεν ξέρω τώρα αν αξίζει να βγάλει link ο nvak με Εκάλη, αλλά από το να υπάρχει πιάτο και να κάθετε.... 

Μίλησα επίσης με τον κόμβο IGATT (#16318 ) στις Αφίδνες και περιληπτικά μου είπε. Από τους 3 κόμβους που έχει καταχωρίσει θέλει να ενεργοποιήσει τον #16318, τους άλλους 2 μην τους κοιτάτε. Προς εμάς έχει οπτική αν εξαιρέσεις τη ράχη των Κιούρκων που μπορεί να έχει θέμα, αλλά μπορεί να σηκώσει όσο ιστό χρειάζεται. Ακόμα, έχει στην ταράτσα ένα ALIX.3 με 2 καρτούλες στα 2.4, η μια AP και η άλλη client με κεραίες 5dBi omni το οποίο παίζει τώρα. Ο ysam5 και ο Nvak έχουν οπτικές προς τα εκεί. Είμαι της ιδέας μήπως το link του richard πάει στον nvak και ο ysam βγάλει με Αφίδνες και ο Αφίδνες πάλι με τον nvak. Πότε θα κάνουμε κανα scan να δούμε?

----------


## ysam

Καλησπέρα,

Κάποια στιγμή όταν και αν μπουν τα απαιτούμενα links ο τομέας θα είναι κάπως έτσι.

awmn-north.jpg

nvak2 - 5 links (john70-5-north, LeKes_2, IGATT, DCR-Ekali, rkwesk_home*)
LeKes_2 - 2 links (nvak2, IGATT)
IGATT - 2 links (nvak2, LeKes_2)
iLuSion - 2 links (DCR-Ekali, SV1JDN)
DCR-Ekali - 3 links (iLuSion, nvak2, ysam5*)
ysam5 - 2 links (Str1der, rkwesk_home*/DCR-Ekali*)
eLeCtRoNiOs - 2 links (Johnny_Cooper, amar2*/str1der*)
Johnny_Cooper - 2 links (eLeCtRoNiOs, rkwesk_home)
Sir_Pretender - 2 links (rkwesk_home, str1der*/amar2*)
str1der - 5 links (anonisst, jasont, ysam5, SV1JDN, Sir_Pretender*/eLeCtRoNiOs*)

Ότι έχει αστεράκι είναι ενδεχόμενα link swaps ανάλογα με την εφικτότητα (καθαρή οπτική κτλ)

Άμεσα ξεκινάμε με τους νέους κόμβους nvak2, IGATT, DCR-Ekali κτλ) και επίσης άμεσα πάμε σε αναβάθμιση του router του κόμβου str1der.

Άντε να δούμε, περαστικά μας.  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Επειδή δεν νομίζω ότι το έχω αναφέρει, ο illusion (#8715) είναι ένα φιλαράκι μου στο Κρυονέρι που θα συνδεθεί σχετικά σύντομα. Κατά τα αλλά nice work ysam!

@nvak. Νίκο, πότε περίπου μπορείς να έχεις ένα if γυρισμένο προς τον κόμβο DCR-Ekali για να κάνουμε scan? Θα γυρίσει και ο ysam το interface που έχει με τον str1der σε AP για να δούμε ποιο από τα 2 θα πιάσουμε.

----------


## ysam

Μία ερώτηση μόνο για τον Γιάννη (john70). Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη να μπει ένα w-λινκ or καλώδιο (οπτικό) από το #6040 στο sky? Είναι πολύ σημαντικό.!!!

----------


## nvak

Με DCR-Ekali (#15894) & IGATT (#16318 ) δεν τα βλέπω αισιόδοξα τα πράγματα. Πολλά βουνά και δεντρα ξύνουμε...
Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Αν δεν δοκιμάσουμε δεν θα μάθουμε.

Θα κοιτάξω να στήσω ένα πιάτο πρός Εκάλη και amar2. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να το βάλω να εκπέμπει την Κυριακή.

----------


## gfan

ειναι σχεδον ετοιμος ο κόμβος norad #18837 στην ΕΚΑΛΗ. Αρχικα ψαχνω για Link προς Αθηνα και οπουδηποτε δεκτο. Διαθετει RB433, Disc: 1Χ1.10, 2Χ0.80,1Grid 1.05, 2Χ PANEL19db ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ 5μετρο ιστο στηριγμενο πολυ καλα. Βοηθηστε να ξεκινησει και σημερα αν ειναι δυνατον ειναι ετοιμα. συντομα η πανοραμικη.Βλεπει καλα προς amar2 (#4281) str1der (#8530) Κρυονερι και Καματερο.ΟΧΙ Ανοιξη-Δροσια.

----------


## john70

Γιάννη,

Πολύ θα το ήθελα , αλλά δεν βλέπονται καθαρά για ένα ασύρματο λίνκ ! έχει 4-5 πύργους ανάμεσα . Όσο για το καλώδιο , με τίποτα ! κοντά στα 400μέτρα !

----------


## ysam

χμμ κάτι έχετε κάνει με τα στίγματα σας τότε. Φαίνεται να είστε στα 100μ. Μία οπτική ίνα όμως θα μας έλυνε το πρόβλημα. Έτσι για να πει και ο τραπτορας ότι έβαλε ίνα να ησυχάσουμε  :: .

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άλλο αλλόοοο!
Πήγα μια βόλτα από το σπίτι του Λεκέ την Παρασκευή. Έχει πολύ πράσινο γύρω γύρω αλλά προς τον Νίκο είναι καθαρός. Άρα περιμένουμε να στηθεί ο nvak και προχωράμε και εκεί. 
Ο ysam έχει ετοιμάσει το pc που θα αναβαθμίσει τον κόμβο του str1der και έχω και εγώ ένα if που κάθετε και θα το δώσω για να βγει ένα ακόμα. Χρειαζόμαστε ένα κουτί για να μπουν μέσα τα μηχανήματα. Υπάρχει κάνα πεταμένο σε καμιά αποθήκη? Αν έχει κανείς να διαθέσει κάποιο είμαστε έτοιμοι.

----------


## john70

100 στην ευθεία, αλλά πρέπει και να σκάψεις και να περάσεις γύρω γύρω πολλά άλλα .... οπότε τα 400 είναι μετά απο ένα πρόχειρο υπολογισμό

----------


## ysam

Είπαμε... οπτική ίνα..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μία ερώτηση μόνο για τον Γιάννη (john70). Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη να μπει ένα w-λινκ or καλώδιο (οπτικό) από το #6040 στο sky? Είναι πολύ σημαντικό.!!!


Αν δεν την συνδέσουμε με κανένα GR-IX ή κανένα wholesale pop δεν μου λέει κάτι. Θέλω 1Gbit Inet. Να σας κάνω το splice άμα θέλετε όμως lol
Αλλιώς έχω και εγώ γείτονα στα 50 μέτρα και μάλιστα χωρίς άσφαλτο στην μέση  :: 

Κανένας που να βλέπει καθαρά Παραλία καλάμου (Αγκώνα) Δεν υπάρχει? ... Θέλω και εγώ λινκ.

----------


## manol01

Παιδια καλημέρα 
Ηδη ξεκινώ να στήνω ένα κόμβο εδώ στο Πολυδένδρι (#19202) που πρακτικά το πόσο γρήγορα θα λειτουργήσει εξαρτάται από πόσο εύκολα θα προμηθευτώ όλα τα απαραίτητα. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μιλησουμε σε pm η' απο κοντα κατοπιν συννενόησης. Στο νότο βλέπω καθαρα Αγ. Στέφανο και Διόνυσο.

----------


## nvak

> Παιδια καλημέρα 
> Ηδη ξεκινώ να στήνω ένα κόμβο εδώ στο Πολυδένδρι (#19202) που πρακτικά το πόσο γρήγορα θα λειτουργήσει εξαρτάται από πόσο εύκολα θα προμηθευτώ όλα τα απαραίτητα. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μιλησουμε σε pm η' απο κοντα κατοπιν συννενόησης. Στο νότο βλέπω καθαρα Αγ. Στέφανο και Διόνυσο.


Δες αν έχεις καλή οπτική προς τον #6131.

----------


## manol01

Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα το σωστό αλλά πήγα στο wind.awmn και έλενξα την οπτική των κόμβων η οποία και υπάρχει. Τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση μιας και είμαι πολύ καινούργιος  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ετοιμάζεις σύνεργα και επικοινωνείς με τον κάτοχο.  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχουμε κανα νέο με τον κόμβο του Nvak?

----------


## john70

Manol01,

Είδα και το email σου, αλλά δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο IF απο την πλευρά μου. Όσο αφορά τον Νίκο (NVAK) έτοιμασα νέο σετ (βάση πιάτο και board). Με την πρώτη καλή μέρα, χωρίς αέρα, θα ανέβω .

----------


## nvak

Να συνεννοηθούμε πρίν ανέβεις, ώστε να γίνει συντονισμένα η δουλειά και να τελειώσουμε.
Από Καπανδρίτι ακόμα εκπέμπει. 

Το δεύτερο λίνκ με ποιόν θα γίνει ? Δεν σας βλέπω ζωηρούς.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Με τον λεκέ LeKeS_2 (#13721). Μόλις γυρίσεις πιατάκι το ξεκινάμε άμεσα εμείς.

----------


## 7bpm

Παίδες,

Για κοιτάξτε λίγο και τον CK_Ipportateios (#19261) κάτι βλέπει τριγύρω σας.

Άνετα βγάζει με τον AiStrati #18162 και τον Sir_Pretender #7678 από μια γρήγορη που κοιτάξαμε. Ο Κωνσταντίνος (CK_Ipportateios) έχει όρεξη να διαθέσει εξοπλισμό για link με τον AiStrati.

Απλά σκέφτηκα να το αναφέρω εδώ πρώτα μιας και ο Αϊ Στράτης τελεί υπό αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού.

Αγοράστηκαν μερικά RB711G για τοπικά και όχι μόνο links, καθώς και ένα RB750GL για χρέη main router στον κόμβο αυτό. Μέχρι τέλη Ιανουαρίου θα έχει πλήρως εξοπλιστεί ο κόμβος με τα καινούργια RBs, UPS, πιάτα και ιστούς (πάντα όλα σε Ν dual chain), μπας και καταφέρουμε να ανεβάσουμε την αξιοπιστία του. 

Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι από το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι παίζει και μια καινούργια διαδρομή, (Ν dual chain επίσης) από Αθήνα προς Μαραθώνα (μόνο στα 3 hops!) που θα φτάσει μέχρι και τον AiStrati (4th hop). Εάν ο CK_Ippokrateios συνδεθεί εκεί μπορεί να μεταφέρει αρκετό ‘εναλλακτικό’ bandwidth και προς τα εσάς.

PM me για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Με τον Κωνσταντίνο (#19261) είχα μιλήσει λίγο πριν την 28 Οκτωμβρίου και είχαμε σταθεί στο ότι θα έβγαζε μερικές photos να βλέπαμε την πραγματική οπτική του, γιατί η Ιπποκράτειος είναι τίγκα στο δέντρο. Θα του στείλω πάλι ένα mail να το προχωρήσουμε.

----------


## 7bpm

Άντε μπας και βάλουμε και την περιοχή του στο δίκτυο.

Πόντος πιάτο έτοιμο υπάρχει στραμμένο προς τα εκεί από τον Αι Στράτη (αυτό που αρχικά κοιτούσε Πάρνηθα)

----------


## klarabel

> Να συνεννοηθούμε πρίν ανέβεις, ώστε να γίνει συντονισμένα η δουλειά και να τελειώσουμε.
> Από Καπανδρίτι ακόμα εκπέμπει. 
> 
> Το δεύτερο λίνκ με ποιόν θα γίνει ? Δεν σας βλέπω ζωηρούς.


Απο ότι βλέπω Νίκο στο wind υπάρχει οπτική με τον κόμβο #19202 , όπως επίσης και με τον κόμβο Lekes_2 (13721).
Είναι σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα απο τον Μανώλη #19202 (4 if's), και αν κάποιος γυρίσει πιάτο πρός τα εκεί μπορούμε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να συντονιστούμε και να βγάλουμε τα πρώτα λίνκ (κατά προτίμηση ΣΚ, λόγω χρόνου). 
Βέβαια όλα εξαρτώνται και απο το πόσο έτοιμοι είναι και οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι. Το ερχόμενο ΣΚ θα κάνουμε τις πρώτες δοκιμές για scan κλπ.

----------


## nvak

Δεν τα βλέπω και πολύ ευνοϊκά στο wind δεδομένου ότι το υποψήφιο λίνκ οδεύει σε χαμηλό ύψος σε μιά περιοχή με χαμηλά σπίτια και δέντρα.
Μπορούμε να κάνουμε οπτική ανίχνευση και δοκιμή για λίνκ με πρόχειρο στήσιμο.

----------


## klarabel

Αν κάνουμε κάποια δοκιμή αυτό το ΣΚ , υπάρχει κάποιο ενεργό if που να εκπέμπει ή τουλάχιστον πότε μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε και απο τα δύο άκρα ?

----------


## ckesentes

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από τις δοκιμές; Αν θέλετε κάποια βοήθεια, στείλτε μου e-mail.

----------


## nvak

Οι δοκιμές αναβλήθηκαν για το επόμενο Σ/Κ, ανάμεσα στίς γιορτές. 
Τελικά μάλλον θα βάλλω να εκπέμπει μιά omni για να σκανάρουν και να κεντράρουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν σκοπεύει να ενεργοποιηθεί ο kostas1 (#19133) ? 
Λογικά θα μπορεί να με βγάλει στον ysam5 (#9780).

----------


## klarabel

> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από τις δοκιμές; Αν θέλετε κάποια βοήθεια, στείλτε μου e-mail.


Εχεις pm.

----------


## john70

> Οι δοκιμές αναβλήθηκαν για το επόμενο Σ/Κ, ανάμεσα στίς γιορτές. 
> Τελικά μάλλον θα βάλλω να εκπέμπει μιά omni για να σκανάρουν και να κεντράρουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν σκοπεύει να ενεργοποιηθεί ο kostas1 (#19133) ? 
> Λογικά θα μπορεί να με βγάλει στον ysam5 (#9780).



Την Παρασκευή , εάν προλάβω τον χιονιά θα είμαι επάνω ....

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά,

Όσο αφορά τον κόμβο Μανώλη #19202. Κλασικά η κατάρα της περιοχής. Άλλος ένας κόμβος με καλές οπτικές αλλά δεν τον βλέπει κανένας μας.
Κοιτάξτε πως έχει το θέμα. Από τα 4 άτομα που είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι αυτή την στιγμή στην περιοχή δεν τον βλέπει κανένας λόγο ανάγλυφου και βλάστησης. Ο Johnny_Cooper (#15017) έχει δέντρα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση και γι αυτό το λόγω δεν καταφέραμε να βγάλουμε link και με τον nvak2 (#6131). Μπορεί να βγάλει με τον nvak2 σύμφωνα με την wind, αλλά πρέπει να μας το πει ο Νίκος αυτό καθώς εγώ δεν έχω πάει από το σπίτι του να δω οπτικές. Άρα ένα το κρατούμενο.

Ακόμα… ο nvak2 όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα βγάλει link με τον LeKeS_2 (#13721) που είστε σχεδόν δίπλα και stadar πρέπει βγαίνει link αν το σπίτι σου είναι εκεί που έχω καταλάβει. 2 τα κρατούμενα.

Τέλος…. Ο κόμβος rkwesk_home (#9652) έχει πρόβλημα με δέντρα προς την περιοχή που είσαι. Ήδη τα link με τον ysam και τον Johnny_cooper δεν παίζουν και πολύ καλά.. 

Όσο αφορά τον κόμβο ck_ippokrateios (#19261) ανέβασε 2 photos στην wind αλλά δεν φαίνεται τίποτα. Θα μιλήσω μαζί του μήπως πάω από εκεί να δώ με το μάτι.

Εγώ προτείνω να περιμένουμε να βγάλει ο nvak το link με το βουνό και μετά να δοκιμάσουμε να συνδεθεί ο Μανώλης που έχει ήδη εξοπλισμό και μετά βλέπουμε. 
Ακόμα ο φίλος μου ο amar έχει άδεια και μου έχει πει ότι θα φτιάξει το link μας… άντε να δούμε.

----------


## manol01

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους 
θα μπορούσαμε απο κοινού να στήσουμε ένα κεραιοσύστημα στην Αγ. Κυριακή και απο κει λύνεται όχι μόνο το πρόβλημα όλων των γύρω κόμβων αλλά και της ευρήτερης περιοχής. Έχω ήδη δημηουργήσει στο wind τον κόμβο manol03 #19395 για να τσεκάρω οπτικές με τους γύρω μου κόμβους. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να βρεθούμε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αυτές τις μέρες αν δυνατόν να το κουβεντιάζαμε κατόπιν συνενόησης σε pm.

----------


## nvak

Ανέβασε καμία φωτογραφία απο τον χώρο της εκκλησίας. Αν έχουμε άκρες για φιλοξενία και ρεύμα, είναι σίγουρα ιδανική λύση. Μόνο το θέμα της ασφάλειας απο κλοπές και απο κεραυνούς θα πρέπει να δούμε.

----------


## manol01

Καλή και δημηουργική χρονιά σε όλους μας!!!!
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το κάνω να ηρεμήσει λίγο ο καιρός. Το βασικό θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει παροχή ρεύματος και οι κοντινότερες κολώνες σε ευθεία γραμμή είναι στα 200 μέτρα περίπου πιο κάτω. Όσο για την ασφάλεια των μηχανημάτων υπάρχει ένα παρατηρητήριο της Πυροσβεστικής που κλειδώνει. Αν μιλούσαμε στους Πυροσβέστες που έχουν έδρα στην κοινότητα Πόλυδενδρίου θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο. Το εκκλησάκι δεν το αναφέρω γιατί μένει αφ'ενός ξεκλείδωτο και αφ'ετέρου είναι σχετικά χαμηλό.

----------


## manol01

Καλημέρα μήπως υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από τον amar η' τον nvak?

----------


## manol01

Καλησπερα κοιταξα με κυαλια απο τη στεγη μου προς τον rkwesk_home (#9652) και τον βλεπω, οποτε αν γυρισει καποια κεραια κατι μπορει να γινει και υστερα δινω στον nvak. Επισης αν υπαρχει προβλημα μη διαθεσημοτητας σχετικου εξοπλισμου (κεραια, καρτουλα κλπ) να κανουμε μια κουβεντα και να βρουμε τη βελτιστη λυση ::

----------


## amar

Γειά σας και Καλή Χρονία, αναβαθμίζω τον router μου και επανέρχομαι πολύ σύντομα. Στόχος αποκατάσταση των λινκσ του φίλου μου του electronios αλλά και του FDC.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Καλησπερα κοιταξα με κυαλια απο τη στεγη μου προς τον rkwesk_home (#9652) και τον βλεπω, οποτε αν γυρισει καποια κεραια κατι μπορει να γινει και υστερα δινω στον nvak. Επισης αν υπαρχει προβλημα μη διαθεσημοτητας σχετικου εξοπλισμου (κεραια, καρτουλα κλπ) να κανουμε μια κουβεντα και να βρουμε τη βελτιστη λυση


Όταν λες τον βλέπεις, βλέπεις το κόμβο ή το σπίτι? Έχει μία σειρά κυπαρίσσια που κόβουν την οπτική προς την μεριά σου. Περνάς πουθενά ανάμεσα?

----------


## manol01

Καλησπέρα, ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα υπάρξει μεγάλη απωλεια σήματος. Το Σαββάτο που μας έρχεται, καιρού επιτρέποντος θα ρίξω μια ματιά ακόμη, στη γύρω περιοχή με σοβαρότερο εξοπλισμό από τον προηγούμενο και θα σου πω λεπτομέριες.

----------


## manol01

Καλημέρα παρά τον άσχημο καιρό με κακή ορατότητα βλέπω τον ιστό με τις κεραίες ανάμεσα βέβαια απο τα κυπαρήσια οπότε αν γυρίσει μια κεραία προς τα μένα κάτι θα γίνει. Λόγω ψοφόκρυου όμως δεν έμεινα πολύ εκεί πάνω, που με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κοιτάξω και για άλλους ιστούς τριγύρω.

----------


## Richard

Προτείνω να βρεθούμε στο FloCafe κοντά την έξοδο Αγ.Στεφάνου της εθνικής οδός 11:00 την Κυριακή 19-02-12 (σε 14 μέρες.)

Richard

----------


## manol01

Καλησπέρα, καθόλου άσχημη ιδέα Richard,είμαι μέσα. Σου έχω στείλει στο pm το τηλέφωνό μου.

----------


## klarabel

Καλή ίδέα. Θα είμαι και εγώ λοιπόν εκεί.

----------


## 7bpm

Και εγώ μέσα είμαι, αλλά την Κυριακή 19/02 θα γίνει η κοπή της πίτας του Σωματείου. Περιμένουμε το ΟΚ για χρήση αμφιθέατρου στο ΥΜΕ, αλλιώς η κοπή θα γίνει στο FloCafe στον Παράδεισο Αμαρούσιου (Δαχτυλίδι Λ. Κηφισίας). Θα ενημερώσουμε τα σχετικά μέσα στις επόμενες 2-3 μέρες. 

Εγώ λέω να μαζευτούμε εκεί για το meeting.

----------


## manol01

Καλησπέρα μιας που ανακοινώθηκε και επίσημα η κοπή της πίτας θα τα πούμε στο Flocafe στον Παράδεισο Αμαρούσιου (Δαχτυλίδι Λ. Κηφισίας).

----------


## moutro

καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μένω Ιπποκράτειο πολιτεία, στην πρωτόγονη αυτή κοινότητα τηλεπικοινωνιακά.
Έφτιαξα τον κόμβο μου #19490 και είδα από το wind ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον AiStratis (#18162) που απότι κατάλαβα έχει και πρόσβαση σε internet. Επειδή η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη 16,645km μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε τι θα χρειαστώ για τη σύνδεσή μου? (καθότι άσχετος?).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! αν διαβάσεις το τοπικ του Αηστρατη απο την αρχη εδώ http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36554&page=1 θα δεις πως ειναι ενα σημειο που έχουμε παρα πολύ δυσκολα προσβαση! εδω εχει μερικες φωτος απο πανω : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36554&page=6 και μερικες εδω http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36554&page=4 ειναι επάνω σε βουνό έχει πολυ κρυο και αέρα, και για να πας εκει θελει 4Χ4, δεν πας με κανονικο αμαξι δλδ γιατι μαλλον θα παθεις ζημια, εμενα μια φορα στραβωσαν και οι 4 ζαντες! ειδα πως εσυ δεν εισαι συνδεδεμενος πουθενα, εμεις χρειαζόμαστε το σημειο να κανουμε συνδεσεις να ενωσουμε περιοχες με αλλες, προς το παρον οι συνδεσεις οι ενεργες που υπάρχουν είναι 2 με τον Τύμβο Μαραθωνα, με εμενα κομβος Nikis κοντα στην Μαραθωνος και ο geioa στον Τυμβο. Σε λιγο καιρό να φτιαξει ο καιρος θα παιξουμε σε Ν και θα συνδεθει αλλος ενας ακομα κομβος που τωρα ειναι ανενεργο το IF του. Θα προσπαθησουμε να βγαλουμε links με αλλες περιοχες-κομβους, επισης πολυ συχνα λογω προβληματων κεραυνων-ρευματος και απουσια UPS πεφτει το ρευμα και χανουμε τον κομβο, πχ αυτη την στιγμη δεν τον βλεπω στο RB433 μου, εδω και μερες ειναι κατω, οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορεις να στηριχτεις με ενα τετοιο μακρινο link ως τερματικος καθως θα εχεις προβληματα και δεν θα μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει με τοση δυσκολη προσβαση, επισης για να μπει πιατο εκει θελει πατεντες με βασεις κτλ και θελουμε να κανουμε αλλες κατασκευες. Τελος ειδα πως αναφερεις το internet, ποιος ειπε οτι ο κομβος εκει εχει internet? δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο! ειχαμε μια κεραια omni για δοκιμες αλλα δεν δουλευει το interface αλλα δεν ήταν για πελάτες, επισης καποιος που περναει vpn το εχει για να δινει στο σπιτι του internet δεν ειναι δλδ υπηρεσια και φυσικα γενικα στο AWMN δεν δινουμε internet για γενικη χρηση αλλα αν θελει καποιος κομβος μπορει να δινει σαν υπηρεσια αλλα με πολλους περιορισμους και για περιορισμενη χρηση, αν δλδ σκεφτεσε να μπεις στο AWMN για να έχεις internet μάλλον.....θα πρεπει να το ξεχάσεις!

----------


## akakios

Καλησπέρα και καλως ήρθες,

Το awmn *ΔΕΝ* είναι ISP οποτε δεν θα σε βοηθήσει κανεις σε αυτο που ζητάς.

Επίσης (εντελως πληροφοριακά) ο κομβος που λες είναι καθαρα για να βοηθήσει σε άλλα προβλήματα και όχι να 
δινει ι-νετ σε μεμονωμενους χρήστες.


Sorry αν σε απογοητευσα αλλα μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει τον λογο υπαρξης του AWMN. 
Οτι αλλη απορία εχεις χαρα μας να σε βοηθήσουμε.

Φιλικά Δημήτρης.

edit : Nikiforos με προλαβες. ::

----------


## manol01

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μόνο με μια συλλογική προσπάθεια μπορούμε να βρούμε λύση τόσο στο πρόβλημα της περιοχής όσο και να έχουμε ένα βασικό bb για την επέκταση του awmn, προς Εύβοια, Αυλώνα , Θήβα κλπ, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την Πάρνηθα που είναι ήδη φορτωμένη και αυτό είναι η Αγ Κυριακή πάνω από το Πολυδένδρι που για σημειακούς λόγους έχω δημηουργήσει ένα κόμβο στο wind (manol03 #19395) o klarabel γνωρίζει σχετικά και μάλιστα είχαμε ξεκινήσει μια προσπάθεια που λόγω εξωγεννών παραγόντων δεν μπόρεσε να προχώρησει. Ελπίζω να μαζευτούμε στην κοπή της πίτας και να το συζητήσουμε. Βέβαια δεν ξεχνώ και την υπόσχεση που έχω δώσει μέσω του φόρουμ στον nvak να ανέβω και τα τραβήξω καμμιά φωτογραφία αλλά ο καιρός εδώ δεν μας τα φέρνει όπως τα θέλουμε. Ωστόσο αύριο το πρωί θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια ακόμη.

----------


## θανάσης

Ο #18307 είναι κοντά σας γιατί δεν κάνετε εκεί?. Υπάρχουν και link από Εύβοια που θα μπορούσατε να συνδεθείτε. Ακόμα στην επέκταση προς Εύβοια είστε!!.
Τέλος πάντων δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν έχετε εξοπλισμό και διάθεση θα τα καταφέρουμε, αν το θυμάστε κάθε Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα δεν θα γίνει τίποτα.
Θα τα πούμε στη κοπή της πίτας.

----------


## akakios

> Και εγώ μέσα είμαι, αλλά την Κυριακή 19/02 θα γίνει η κοπή της πίτας του Σωματείου. Περιμένουμε το ΟΚ για χρήση αμφιθέατρου στο ΥΜΕ, αλλιώς η κοπή θα γίνει στο FloCafe στον Παράδεισο Αμαρούσιου (Δαχτυλίδι Λ. Κηφισίας). Θα ενημερώσουμε τα σχετικά μέσα στις επόμενες 2-3 μέρες. 
> 
> Εγώ λέω να μαζευτούμε εκεί για το meeting.


Τελικά η κοπή της πιτας θα γινει στα Flocafe?

----------


## θανάσης

http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=374...950#post544950

----------


## manol01

> Ο #18307 είναι κοντά σας γιατί δεν κάνετε εκεί?. Υπάρχουν και link από Εύβοια που θα μπορούσατε να συνδεθείτε. Ακόμα στην επέκταση προς Εύβοια είστε!!.
> Τέλος πάντων δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν έχετε εξοπλισμό και διάθεση θα τα καταφέρουμε, αν το θυμάστε κάθε Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα δεν θα γίνει τίποτα.
> Θα τα πούμε στη κοπή της πίτας.


Στην κοπή της πίτας έχουμε να πούμε πολλά, αλλά ο κόμβος που αναφέρεις είναι πίσω από την περιοχή που βρισκόμαστε και παρεμβάλεται ενδιάμεσα το ύψωμα της Μαλακάσας οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι εφικτό γιατί θέλει ενδιάμεση ζεύξη.

----------


## senius

Από τον κόμβο parnis (#16382) και την περιοχή σκοπευτήριο Πάρνηθας, υπάρχει ελεύθερο if και κοιτάει στα ανατολικά προάστια.

Το πιάτο εκπέμπει : awmn-parnis-16382-bb search, στους 5570

Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει pm.

----------


## manol01

> Προτείνω να βρεθούμε στο FloCafe κοντά την έξοδο Αγ.Στεφάνου της εθνικής οδός 11:00 την Κυριακή 19-02-12 (σε 14 μέρες.)
> 
> Richard


Καλησπέρα λόγω δουλειάς δεν ήταν εφικτό να μείνω μέχρι το τέλος στην κοπή της πίτας οπότε και δεν βρεθήκαμε οι ενδιαφερομενοι. Μήπως μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε κάτι μετά τα κούλουμα στο Flocafe στον κόμβο του Αγ. Στεφάνου η' όπου αλλού βολεύει;

Καλά κούλουμα σε όλους!!!!!!

----------


## θανάσης

Παιδιά ο καιρός μαλακώνει σιγά σιγά και είναι ευκαιρία να προχωρήσει, από μεριάς τη Εύβοιας έχουμε ελεύθερα link και αν κάποιος βλέπει είναι διαθέσιμα.

----------

